# Toriyama is alleged to have a DB continuation in the works



## spiritmight (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm excited if this is true.

Some website is reporting that Akira Toriyama is returning to Dragon Ball (Z). Apparently, Viz tweeted that they'll be announcing some big news soon and they think this might be it.



> Rich Johnston reports this morning that manga creator Akira Toriyama is going to write some new chapters of Dragon Ball (also known as Dragon Ball Z in the United States). Dragon Ball originally ran from 1984 to 1995 in Japan, and Viz Media published it in the U.S.
> Johnston states the obvious: ?Something that will make this event even more spectacular is a simultaneous fully translated worldwide launch of the new book.?
> The Viz folks were tweeting last week about a big announcement to come this week, and they have already done a simultaneous release with Rumiko Takahashi?s Rin-ne, so this indeed may be their big news. Stay tuned!








> Crank up the Bleeding Cool servers folks. This morning we received word that Shueisha Publishing Company of Tokyo has convinced legendary manga creator Akira Toriyama to come back and restart the Dragon Ball comics franchise.
> Dragon Ball (also known as Dragon Ball Z) is one of the most lucrative comic book franchises in the world. Initially serialised from 19984 to 1995 in Shonen Jump, it has spun off successful animated TV series and films. It has sold well over 150 million copies of the collected volumes. But since then, the creator has only returned to the well for comics once, for a one-off crossover with One Piece. His other works have been shorter, more personal pieces, though he has continues to oversee new animations, and his studio are working on a Dragon Ball Online MMORG for release soon.
> And it?s in that environment that Akira Toriyama has been persuaed to return to creating new chapters. Partly to help promote the game, partly to earn the boat load of cash he has been promised.
> Something that will make this event even more spectacular is a simultaneous fully translated worldwide launch of the new book.
> The manga industry needs a boost right now. Can you think or any better way?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2010)

So ? New DB chapters to promote the game ?
I'm afraid.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dragonball is the first anime/manga I ever saw. So as long as it is not like gt it sounds splendid to me.But for some reason it sounds fake to me.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so hoping this is true.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 25, 2010)

Manly Tears of joy.......have been shed...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2010)

Toriyama hardly even remembers what happened in his own manga and I don't like his current style at all so I'm not even mildly looking forward to this /party pooper


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

Im looking forword to it, but hope its not gonna be like similar story of the game, and start after they beat buu maybe a little timeskip again.


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it.... i'm happy about this .


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2010)

trying to stay relevant


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2010)

Need a credible source.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 25, 2010)

looking forwad to this


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Toriyama hardly even remembers what happened in his own manga and I don't like his current style at all so I'm not even mildly looking forward to this /party pooper



das ist spitze nicht


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 25, 2010)

Remember, this is all rumor and whispers.


----------



## Moon (Oct 25, 2010)

Hurm guess I'll take the pessimistic road on this as well even if it is true. The admiration of DB I have is from 6 years ago, I somewhat doubt the actual stuff would live up to my views from back then, much less newer material. I'd certainly read it but I don't know if it could have a chance at being as good as the original in my mind.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Toriyama hardly even remembers what happened in his own manga and I don't like his current style at all so I'm not even mildly looking forward to this /party pooper



I would feel this way if it wasn't for GT. I don't care if it wasn't canon it left a sour taste that needs to be removed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2010)

Zaru's right, Toriyama has admitted he didn't know where his head was when he wrote the original series.  That said, you're going to have people complaining no matter if it's worse or better than the original because that's just the internet.

Here's hoping he just puts DBGT in manga form


----------



## Gain (Oct 25, 2010)

Garbage     .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

i hope it is true we need a DB again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

It this was 10 years ago I would have been excited, now not so much since Toriyama has seriously lost he edge these past years. It'll probably be something akin to that Dragonball Jump Festa Special we got two years ago but I can't say I'm all that excited.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2010)

CREDIBLE SOURCE?

Beyond that, i hope Vegeta's brother and the nonsense that was in that OVA dissipates if it IS real(which i doubt, AF has been going around with rumors for years upon years)


That and some actual female characters who do things and are important...maybe some actual character development this time?


----------



## ehdahora (Oct 25, 2010)

damn , if this is true it would be the best new  ever


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 25, 2010)

Possibly the worst rumor ever


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 26, 2010)

The only thing Toriyama related that would get me excited would be to hear he was coming back to do the character designs for Chrono Break. 

Lies, I'd eat this up in a heartbeat, if it were true.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

I doubt it  

Or at most it'll be a few epilogue chapters nothing big .


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless it's a reboot of the series with a new cast of characters and the powelevels are like the original Dragon Ball I would care.

Hated DBZ with passion.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 26, 2010)

DBZ was good back then. But everyone has taken his style, it's not really anything to look forward to now. He revolutionized action mangas, leave it as that. Him coming back with the _same_ series again isn't really going to be anything special now.


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

Please god make this happen.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2010)

As people have mentioned, I'll wait for a more credible source to confirm this rumor. Not sure how I feel about this if it does turn out to be true, quite honestly.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 26, 2010)

I very much doubt that there will be any serious continuation.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> CREDIBLE SOURCE?
> 
> Beyond that, i hope Vegeta's brother and the nonsense that was in that OVA dissipates if it IS real(which i doubt, AF has been going around with rumors for years upon years)
> 
> ...



In some ways that OVA was like a fanfiction.  Brother who looks like he's 14 coming out of nowhere with some weird alien for a mate.  Vegeta being gracious.  The entire style changing.  It was just...odd bordering on horrendous.
Anyway I think it was just something to hold the fans over.


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> In some ways that OVA was like a fanfiction.  Brother who looks like he's 14 coming out of nowhere with some weird alien for a mate.  Vegeta being gracious.  The entire style changing.  It was just...odd bordering on horrendous.
> *Anyway I think it was just something to hold the fans over*.



Pretty much. I don't really care if its crap, as long as it's a continuation written by Toriyama.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2010)

i like DB imo best manga ever akira needs to continue it. who care if the power level were crazy that was the best thing.


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like DB imo best manga ever akira needs to continue it. who care if the power level were crazy that was the best thing.



Exacty. If it wern't for DBZ serious battle boards wouldn't exist.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 26, 2010)

Toriyama is just jealous that One Piece has sold more volumes than Dragonball.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Toriyama is just jealous that One Piece has sold more volumes than Dragonball.



 What does One Piece have to do with anything ?


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Toriyama is just jealous that One Piece has sold more volumes than Dragonball.



Why would he be jealous? Oda was inspired by Akira. Akira is probably happy he inspired a mangaka to even greater heights (in Japan) than him.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 26, 2010)

if it happens i'm not sure whether i'd be happy or not. but then... and i know this is blashpemy... i'm not the worlds biggest Dragon ball fan ever. it's ok... but heh


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope its true, Please dont ruin gohan


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hasn't Toriyama borderline forgotten most of DB?


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2010)

Zaru is right
Toriyama does not remember what he did with the series.

So yeah prepare for disappointment


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

Felix said:


> Zaru is right
> Toriyama does not remember what he did with the series.
> 
> So yeah prepare for disappointment



He said that he doesn't even remember some of the names..

Anyway..who the heck are we kidding.

A continuation of the Dragonball manga,written by Toriyama himself.

I'd read/watch that in a heartbeat,and so all of Japan and most of the world!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 26, 2010)

God I Can die happy if this happens make it happen


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2010)

Why Dragonball instead of something new? It feels like an unnecessary continuation.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

MdB said:


> Why Dragonball instead of something new?



I suppose because "something new" doesn't quite have the same ring to it as "Dragon Ball'..


He already tried something new..and it wasn't as good.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> He already tried something new..and it wasn't as good.


He's been trying something new since Dragonball ended and none of them were good


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2010)

MdB said:


> Why Dragonball instead of something new? It feels like an unnecessary continuation.



You'll know why if you read the first post


----------



## Wrath (Oct 26, 2010)

The only way I'd really be interested is if it was set far enough forward in time for all the old characters to be dead.


----------



## nickxcore (Oct 26, 2010)

Im excited for this, and heres to the hopes that it shall be animated. It would be interesting to see epic fights in the new style.


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I suppose because "something new" doesn't quite have the same ring to it as "Dragon Ball'..
> 
> 
> He already tried something new..and it wasn't as good.



That's great and all, but I don't see any reason to milk it out even further.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

MdB said:


> That's great and all, but I don't see any reason to milk it out even further.



Umm..money?


Obscene amounts of money?


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

Why are people complaining about Toriyama forgetting? It's not like he can re-read his work or use the db wiki.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

Couldn't this just be something along the lines of a story showing the grandchildren or great, great, granschildren or something along those lines?

While I'm looking forward to it (assuming it's true), what story could be told?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 26, 2010)

A proper arc with a lot of attention to the side characters, Vegeta actually beats a major villain in the end, and most of all, known characters fighting each other. And no new transformations, in fact don't give anyone a powerup, just have them fight with what they have already. 
If that happened, I would cry manly tears of joy. I'm setting myself up for dissapointment, but whatever.


----------



## Thor (Oct 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Couldn't this just be something along the lines of a story showing the grandchildren or great, great, granschildren or something along those lines?
> 
> While I'm looking forward to it (assuming it's true), what story could be told?



A prequel would be nice.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Couldn't this just be something along the lines of a story showing the grandchildren or great, great, granschildren or something along those lines?
> 
> While I'm looking forward to it (assuming it's true), what story could be told?



Well..if it will follow the DB Online setting,then it would be set 500 or so years after the ending of DB and would feature the humans who have the saiyan legacy in their veins!


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 26, 2010)

Assuming he forgot everything which would be impossible how likely do you think it is that anyone would care that much?

Anyway make something new Toriyama
DragonBall was great now start another series


----------



## nickxcore (Oct 26, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> A proper arc with a lot of attention to the side characters, Vegeta actually beats a major villain in the end, and most of all, known characters fighting each other. And no new transformations, in fact don't give anyone a powerup, just have them fight with what they have already.
> If that happened, I would cry manly tears of joy. I'm setting myself up for dissapointment, but whatever.



This....please Akira....this..


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> A prequel would be nice.



That too. A history on saiyans and the like. Female saiyans were never shown.



Ciupy said:


> Well..if it will follow the DB Online setting,then it would be set 500 or so years after the ending of DB and would feature the humans who have the saiyan legacy in their veins!



I haven't checked that out, but another time-skip would be good.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2010)

No items, Final Destination Gohan Only.

No Goku unless he comes in as a cameo or something, tired of his mug.

If it's to go with the MMO I wonder if he's going to be showing Gohan's steps to creating that book. Better show me some Gohan, Galaxies strongest ftw.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll buy the item or issue when it is released, although I'm neutral about it. I mean, Toriyama has surely forgotten what's happened in the manga by now and only remembers details here and there. Additionally, how much I like DB has decreased. But even so, who cares. Childhood memory FTW=/ you got to give Toriyama props for making tha money with a 15+ sequel after the series already finished.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2010)

MdB said:


> Why Dragonball instead of something new? It feels like an unnecessary continuation.



Three words: Dragon Ball Online.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd..actually I wouldn't want any of the original characters in more than just cameo roles.

By that point they should be dead (except the Time Patrol Trunks and stuff like that) so the focus should be set on their descendants.


Although the power levels won't be quite as insane as those in DBZ,because the humans with saiyan genes can't reach even the basic SSJ state without a wish from Shen Long..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2010)

With such an attachment to Gohan I dunno if I can like DB without him.
GT nearly caused a broken T.V


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That too. A history on saiyans and the like. Female saiyans were never shown.



Fasha


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

The intro to DragonBall Online.

It may or may not be relevant in the end world-wise:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p84nBxAwQOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

Gohan sucks, I want Krillen!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

it should be set 1000 years after dbz or something..

yes no ssj or that stuff.. it was fun, but it has ran its course really..

i find DB much more rewarding..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Gohan sucks, I want Krillen!



You trippin dawg.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2010)

Krillen is more important (well was) in Dragonball Online than Gohan


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm rather skeptical about this being legit. It smells to me like it will turn out to just be a big hoax or something.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 26, 2010)

No please                       .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

Meh i'd still read it if it turns out to be true, but i won't get my hopes up because as Zaru and Whimsey has said Toriyama has a history of forgetting things about his series


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2010)

You know what would be better?

Another Cross Epoch


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> You know what would be better?
> 
> Another Cross Epoch



I actually wouldn't mind that...especially if it was longer than the last one


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2010)

This time add Araki to the mix


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope not.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2010)

The king is back, time to pop the one piece fanboys heads off.

Toriyama gets right back on the throne...Assuming this is true.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to side with the, "this is game hype" crowd. For the time being anyways and assume he'll do a couple vollumes at most.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2010)

If he makes a reboot of the series I really hope he retain the tournaments.

After all the adventures Goku experienced on his world trips it was so awesome when he tested himself how strong he was in them , that's one of the things I hated on Z they were so stupidly strong that fight seriously in a tourney was out of the question.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

I would like to see good things come out of this reboot. Such as actual fights. Like Martial Arts. And better character development.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakedz Bulma, plz.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 26, 2010)

best thing he could do, scrap GT and start anew


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 26, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Toriyama gets right back on the throne...Assuming this is true.



He never lost it imo.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopefully the new manga, if the rumor is true, is more like DB rather than DBZ.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuuuck yes. That would be so bad ass I might possibly shed a tear.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to see that the crappy GT is now being replaced by something hopefully much better. Whether this turns out to be better or worse than the past Dragonball chapters remains to be seen.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 27, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> He never lost it imo.



TRUEST post in the entirety of Naruto forums.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 27, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Good to see that the crappy* GT* is now being replaced by something hopefully much better. .



GT never happened its not Canon


----------



## TadloS (Oct 27, 2010)

Restart of Dragon Ball? No, thanks.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> He never lost it imo.



No Oda is on the throne....and there a lot of mangas better than DB.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 27, 2010)

He never really lost the throne, when all is said and done, DBZ is still the manga with the biggest name, and probably the best known to the general public (people who are not manga fans).


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 27, 2010)

Well that's good cuz Gt sucked


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2010)

There is no throne!

And I would only be interested in this if it had more martial arts heavy fights and less energy ball battles.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> There is no throne!
> 
> And I would only be interested in this if it had more martial arts heavy fights and less energy ball battles.



Agree , what  with this gimickly throne people are talking about ? and how you become the owner of that one? being popular no matter how lame your work is like Gaga or wth?



Kind of a big deal said:


> DBZ is still the manga with the biggest name, and probably the best known to the general public (people who are not manga fans).



That's true , such a disgrace being the original DB  a lot better than DBZ.


----------



## Thor (Oct 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> There is no throne!
> 
> And I would only be interested in this if it had more martial arts heavy fights and less energy ball battles.



 Martial arts? Yawn. All about blowing planets up and spamming ki beams son.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol, Toriyama on a throne? That's a good one.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No Oda is on the throne....and there a lot of mangas better than DB.



DB set a precedent of greatness, OP set a precedent of fingerpainting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Dragonball didn't even do that much. Toriyama fucked what he had that was good. Searching for dragonballs, martical arts, and realistic rivalry were thrown down the toilet. Goku's first super saiyan transformation was a joke. Death was a joke. Any transformations became a joke. Everything became a fucking joke and it sucked.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully Tenshinhan returns.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully characters have a personality


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> Hopefully characters have a personality



Being fair on DBZ the old characters still got charisma , but being jobbers and with the saijans getting all the spotlight, we rarely got to see that


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't even see it then, to be honest. DBZ is stale, the macho fighting scene is old, and to be honest not fun to watch anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

^You don't watch Kai though, DB is timeless.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

It's true, I don't. 

What does give me hope is the "reboot" film they made, The path to Power, was excellent.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø. You're terrible.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 27, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Ech?. You're terrible.



what this guy said


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

How so? Because I know that Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT are absolutely terrible? That's not to say I don't enjoy them from time to time. It's a love-hate relationship. Like with the bay Transformers films. They're horrible. Atrocious. But I enjoy watching them from time to time for action scenes as a popcorn flick. Same with dragonball Z/GT. 

It doesn't mean they don't suck.


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How so? Because I know that Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT are absolutely terrible? That's not to say I don't enjoy them from time to time. It's a love-hate relationship. Like with the bay Transformers films. They're horrible. Atrocious. But I enjoy watching them from time to time for action scenes as a popcorn flick. Same with dragonball Z/GT.
> 
> It doesn't mean they don't suck.



The series, which almost all the other shonen series, copied many elements from it, is terrible? Really?

What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

You think it isn't? Sorry I don't ride Toriyamas dick like you do. Popularity doesn't equate to quality, get that through your head. It got progressively worse. Quickly.

And I'm curious to know which other Shounen copied from it. Any good author/mangaka takes concepts and changes them for themselves, nothing is original anymore already. So when you see aspects of one show in another, you shouldn't be surprised. but copying? Please.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope he can make DB interesting again.
It's not like I don't like DB or whatever, but nowadays it feels old and outdated.

Cause I'm kinda sceptical about this.

Old macho manga with only battles don't work anymore.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Call me sceptical but I don’t believe this, I think he might just make a one of chapter or chapters as opposed to making it an on going thing. Think about it Dragonball is already a cash cow the guy can retire on the earnings he probably rakes in from it. Not to mention the lifestyle of a manga can be stressful and time consuming, I really don’t see him wanting to put himself through all that again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope he can make DB interesting again.
> It's not like I don't like DB or whatever, but nowadays it feels old and outdated.
> 
> Cause I'm kinda sceptical about this.
> ...



Careful saying those kinds of logical things 'round these here parts.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2010)

There's something annoying about you Echo, just shut up already. You're like a little rebel that believes he is the only person who sees things for what they are, putting on a tough guy bravado to create the image that you are realer and more honest that the average guy. 

Once again, shut up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Or else what, Gunners? I don't give a shit about what you think about me, how about next time you send it over PM instead of creating something in this thread? What's wrong, need an audience? Back off.

There are more than just myself in this thread who think the way I do, so look again. Not everyone faps to Dragonball Z.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No Oda is on the throne....and there a lot of mangas better than DB.



well oda did copy toriyama. and all other shonen mangas out there. how can someone be on the throne while he copys others character personalities from another manga.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Personalities can't be copied from one manga to the next, Akira has no unique personalities just like Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, etc. personalities that are unique are... extremely hard to come by. Roshi is the old perv, Yamcha the hopeless romantic, Goku the perfect angel, Gohan another perfect angel, Vegeta the anti-hero, trunks and goten the embodiment of youth, Buu the childlike psychopath, cell the pretentious "above everyone else" persona, krillin the friend who's never really up to par with everyone else, hercule the false hero... nothing new, no personalities copied there.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Lots of serious talk here.

I enjoy DB, and that's kind of all there is to it (for me, anyways). Sure there's some stupid shit, but whatever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Dragonball as well. 

And I do _enjoy_ Dragonball Z. But I mean this? 





> *convinced* legendary manga creator Akira Toriyama to come back and *restart* the *Dragon Ball* comics franchise


is bullshit in it's entirety. Why? Because every time someone _convinces_ someone to extend something, or redo it, it's not because the writer or author sees it fit, it's because regardless how the author feels, someone else sees it fit. So joy. Akira is rebooting Dragonball. Possibly. One can pray and hope he doesn't.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 27, 2010)

Toriyama is not going to do an actual full length series again. At best, he will make a one shot or two. Both he and Togashi appear to have had their fill of the regular Jump serialization schedule and they have built up the clout so they never really have to again.

Plus Toriyama could just keep working on video game designs like he has been the past decade. He doesn't need to be a full-time mangaka anymore to keep bringing in the cash.


----------



## Rene (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Personalities can't be copied from one manga to the next, Akira has no unique personalities just like Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, etc. personalities that are unique are... extremely hard to come by. Roshi is the old perv, Yamcha the hopeless romantic, Goku the perfect angel, Gohan another perfect angel, Vegeta the anti-hero, trunks and goten the embodiment of youth, Buu the childlike psychopath, cell the pretentious "above everyone else" persona, krillin the friend who's never really up to par with everyone else, hercule the false hero... nothing new, no personalities copied there.


Character archetypes =/= Personality.

Both Vegeta and Guts are anti heroes, but they're also fundamentally different characters.

Both Roshi and Jack Rakan are 'old' perverts, but again. They're completely different as characters.

Both Goku and Kenshin are typical hero characters, yet again they're completely different as a whole.


----------



## nickxcore (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> How so? Because I know that Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT are absolutely terrible? That's not to say I don't enjoy them from time to time. It's a love-hate relationship. Like with the bay Transformers films. They're horrible. Atrocious. But I enjoy watching them from time to time for action scenes as a popcorn flick. Same with dragonball Z/GT.
> 
> It doesn't mean they don't suck.



Surprisingly, I agree with you. It became about the action scenes for me after the Frieza Saga, simply because there wasnt enough...whats the word...emotion and sophistication in the plots I guess.

I think thats why I loved Vegeta throughout the whole series, its because he's really the only character who experienced real development....everyone else pretty much stayed the same.

It became about just "saving the world" and powering up to the next SSJ in the Cell and Buu Sagas, which seems all too typical; wheras the Frieza Saga contained all the roots tracing back to most of the protagonists, giving reason to fight with all of their rage and hate, fueling the intensity we have come to love. Regardless, I still fucking love DBZ.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Oct 27, 2010)

Its DB, who gives a shit?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

> Its DB, who gives a shit?


This is the attitude, no, the _excuse_ people use that they seem to think is fitting. Because it's Dragonball. What does that even mean? "because I like it, Echo, and because every other anime has copied it" Yeah, ok sure.


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How so? Because I know that Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT are absolutely terrible? That's not to say I don't enjoy them from time to time. It's a love-hate relationship. Like with the bay Transformers films. They're horrible. Atrocious. But I enjoy watching them from time to time for action scenes as a popcorn flick. Same with dragonball Z/GT.
> 
> It doesn't mean they don't suck.


If this isn't trolling/baiting then I don't know what is.


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 27, 2010)

I also said "it's DB, who gives a shit" when they released Dragonball Evolution...

Oh wait, it was a garbage movie and every critic worth a damn slammed the movie like it should be.

Edit: What is he trolling exactly? Transformers is shit, so is DB GT. DBZ is so and so, and that is being generous because nostalgia is affecting me.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2010)

Proud Fist said:


> If this isn't trolling/baiting then I don't know what is.



That isn't trolling at all.  He is just stating his opinion.  And it is a perfectly valid opinion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Apparently it's sin to have an opinion against something everyone places so high on a pedestal they don't even remember why anymore.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 27, 2010)

ITT: Dragonball fans making their fanbase look terrible by freaking out that there is someone out there that doesn't like Dragonball .


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> ITT: Dragonball *Evangelical Enthusiasts* making their fanbase look terrible by freaking out that there is someone out there that *acknowledges Dragonball Z sucks but can still be entertaining*.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## firefist (Oct 27, 2010)

are you people getting butthurt again?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> Character archetypes =/= Personality.
> 
> Both Vegeta and Guts are anti heroes, but they're also fundamentally different characters.
> 
> ...



I guess I'll answer this by saying that you're right, they don't. But the personalities in Dragonball have never been _stolen_ by other anime either. Why? Because they're generic and not worth stealing. There are far more interesting characters personality-wise in tons of other anime now-a-days.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not going to be condescending to you Echo, because the treatment you're getting now is the exact same type I got in the OP Ave, the only difference is you deserve it.  Regardless of that, I'm not going to talk down to you.

You have to realize DB was a major trope setter right?  Sure you can argue "It's been done in thousands of books!" But DB bringing all it has to manga and anime not only raised the bar but changed the requirements of shounen.  Toriyama essentially revamped a Chinese fairy tale into aliens w/ transformations slicing through planets.  What makes it amazing though is how long he was able to keep it up and keep fans without getting stale, 3 times he tried to quit yet kept the story active and such.  In those days, only slice of life ran for 9 years (to my knowledge)


----------



## HInch (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm starting the official revolution to _make GT canon_.

Dot it, Tori. *Do it*.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Have I told you that you remind me of another user I met on another website not long ago Mider? Oh well. 

Yes I do realize Dragonball was a huge milestone for both manga and anime alike. I'm not arguing that. For the record, looking back, the only thing I've critiqued in here is Dragonball Z. I thoroughly enjoyed Dragonball(as well as DBZ, but, I've already said that).

Not really sure what you're trying to say here that I haven't already acknowledged.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

*HOORAY *for another reboot that no one asked for! 

First movies then video games and now manga. Gotta love the 2000's.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey some reboots are good! 

Like Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.. and.... umm.... umm... 

 Some reboots are good!


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I guess I'll answer this by saying that you're right, they don't. But the personalities in Dragonball have never been _stolen_ by other anime either. Why? Because they're generic and not worth stealing. There are far more interesting characters personality-wise in tons of other anime now-a-days.


Because Luffy is not a carbon copy of Goku. 

The three HST series received little inspiration from Toriyama. 

There aren't any anti-heroes in shounen with any striking similarities to Vegeta. 

I could go on. To not like DBZ is one thing but to downplay the enormous positive and inspirational impact it has had on anime and manga is just laughable and reeks of ignorance.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> Hey some reboots are good!
> 
> Like Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.. and.... umm.... umm...
> 
> Some reboots are good!



You misunderstand. I'm not saying that all the reboots are necessarily bad. This DBZ reboot might actually be good. Good or bad is irrelevant here. Either way its a very sad and lazy trend that paints a picture of a world without new ideas.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Have I told you that you remind me of another user I met on another website not long ago Mider? Oh well.
> 
> Yes I do realize Dragonball was a huge milestone for both manga and anime alike. I'm not arguing that. For the record, looking back, the only thing I've critiqued in here is Dragonball Z. I thoroughly enjoyed Dragonball(as well as DBZ, but, I've already said that).
> 
> Not really sure what you're trying to say here that I haven't already acknowledged.



Who and where?  How so?  I'm curious.  

I said that because implied DB wasn't great because it employed commonly used themes, so I pointed out that it introduced many of the tropes that are used in shounen today.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 27, 2010)

You are all wrong

The throne belongs to Modoko Box.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, Echo, you should probably take people calling you a troll as giving you the beneift of the doubt. The alternative is that you just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## MdB (Oct 27, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> You misunderstand. I'm not saying that all the reboots are necessarily bad. This DBZ reboot might actually be good. Good or bad is irrelevant here. Either way its a very sad and lazy trend that paints a picture of a world without new ideas.



Well, it does sound like a cheap attempt cash in on the success Dragonball once had, and I hate that kind of stuff. If Shueisha is in such a desparate need for money, than maybe they should stop cancelling new series that fail to live up to their expectations after only very short serializations and let them actually unfold into something promising.

But who am I kidding, committees or a board of directors are only interested in keeping a market as stagnant and stale as possible, forcing it to go through the same motions until it paves the way to a road of diminished returns.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Who and where?  How so?  I'm curious.
> 
> I said that because implied DB wasn't great because it employed commonly used themes, so I pointed out that it introduced many of the tropes that are used in shounen today.


Just a guy on a dragonball website I was once a part of. Just the way you present yourself and type and such. Of course he was gay and obsessed with comic books. But no, I wasn't saying it wasn't great because it didn't display enough uniqueness, I was saying Dragonball Z was horrible because of... just about everything.



Cyckness said:


> Also, Echo, you should probably take people calling you a troll as giving you the beneift of the doubt. The alternative is that you just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Just some advice.



Actually the choice would probably be more accurately described as having a different opinion.

Your two choices give the idea that no matter what, what I'm saying holds no truth, which is wrong.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Actually the choice would probably be more accurately described as having a different opinion.



Saying DBZ is unoriginal and generic (the crux of your entire point) is ignorance, not an opinion.

You thought you knew what you were talking about, people showed you that you didn't and now you're just sticking to your guns sayings "yeah well, it's my opinion"! YOU'RE unoriginal.



> Your two choices give the idea that no matter what, what I'm saying holds no truth, which is wrong.



What you're saying *doesn't* hold any truth. No point in pretending that I got you in some trap and you only have two choices. *shrugs*


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

> Saying DBZ is unoriginal and generic (the crux of your entire point) is ignorance, not an opinion.
> 
> You thought you knew what you were talking about, people showed you that you didn't







nickxcore said:


> Surprisingly, I agree with you. It became about the action scenes for me after the Frieza Saga, simply because there wasnt enough...whats the word...emotion and sophistication in the plots I guess.
> 
> I think thats why I loved Vegeta throughout the whole series, its because he's really the only character who experienced real development....everyone else pretty much stayed the same.
> 
> It became about just "saving the world" and powering up to the next SSJ in the Cell and Buu Sagas, which seems all too typical; wheras the Frieza Saga contained all the roots tracing back to most of the protagonists, giving reason to fight with all of their rage and hate, fueling the intensity we have come to love. Regardless, I still fucking love DBZ.





Oxymoron said:


> I also said "it's DB, who gives a shit" when they released Dragonball Evolution...
> 
> Oh wait, it was a garbage movie and every critic worth a damn slammed the movie like it should be.
> 
> Edit: What is he trolling exactly? Transformers is shit, so is DB GT. DBZ is so and so, and that is being generous because nostalgia is affecting me.





Eternal Fail said:


> That isn't trolling at all.  He is just stating his opinion.  And it is a perfectly valid opinion.





Blinky said:


> ITT: Dragonball fans making their fanbase look terrible by freaking out that there is someone out there that doesn't like Dragonball .





Firefist said:


> are you people getting butthurt again?



Yeah. You guys sure pulled a fast one on me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

^You see, you're still just dodging a real discussion. You just quoted a bunch of people who don't like when other people are fans of things. What was that supposed to prove?


I'm talking about the posts you just didn't respond to... y'know, the relevant stuff.



Mider T said:


> You have to realize DB was a major trope setter right?  Sure you can argue "It's been done in thousands of books!" But DB bringing all it has to manga and anime not only raised the bar but changed the requirements of shounen.  Toriyama essentially revamped a Chinese fairy tale into aliens w/ transformations slicing through planets.  What makes it amazing though is how long he was able to keep it up and keep fans without getting stale, 3 times he tried to quit yet kept the story active and such.  In those days, only slice of life ran for 9 years (to my knowledge)





Basilikos said:


> Because Luffy is not a carbon copy of Goku.
> 
> The three HST series received little inspiration from Toriyama.
> 
> ...



Multi-quoting sure is kewl!


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> Just a guy on a dragonball website I was once a part of. Just the way you present yourself and type and such. Of course he was gay and obsessed with comic books. But no, I wasn't saying it wasn't great because it didn't display enough uniqueness, I was saying Dragonball Z was horrible because of... just about everything.



stick your naruto shit then 
I think it's disliked by some because DB/Z's cast wasn't your typical bishi type men.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I replied to that first one, didn't I? Let me pull it back up again.



> But no, I wasn't saying it wasn't great because it didn't display enough uniqueness, I was saying Dragonball Z was horrible because of... just about everything.



And as for Basilikos' post? 



> Because Luffy is not a carbon copy of Goku.


I'm not familiar enough with One Piece to really say. But the overeating anime character isn't just a copy from Goku, and neither is the angel-do-gooder. 


> The three HST series received little inspiration from Toriyama.


I never said that. I said it wasn't good. You can get inspiration from things that aren't good. I acknowledged it was an important milestone, and even a necessity to get where we are now. That still doesn't mean that it's good. 


> There aren't any anti-heroes in shounen with any striking similarities to Vegeta.


There have _always_ been anti-heroes with striking similarities to Vegeta. You think Toriyama started that? 


> To not like DBZ is one thing


I didn't even say I didn't like it. I said it was bad, yet I still enjoyed it. 


> but to downplay the enormous positive and inspirational impact it has had on anime and manga is just laughable and reeks of ignorance.


ITT: People who don't get what I'm saying.

And Naruto is flawed too. Very very flawed. Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm pretty sure I replied to that first one, didn't I? Let me pull it back up again.



"Its horrible because of everything"... not really a valid response. You have to know that this is just another way of saying nothing at all.

I'll let Basiliko respond to the rest and I'll jjump on it if he doesn't. But even from your very first sentence... 



> I'm not familiar enough with One Piece to really say



My point that you are speaking from ignorance is already established.....


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Because of the horribly nonexistent character development.

because of lack of depth.

because of the anti-climactic aura

because they dumbed down the legendary transformation to a childrens plaything, as vegeta would say

because of the entire uselessness of women

because it changed the entire theme from searching for dragonballs to defend the world from aliens 

because it went from martial arts fight scenes to completely retarded badly animated scenes that have the cop-out of "moving too fast for the eye to see". Oh. And GIANT LAZERS.

Because the animations weren't even unique and were commonly just the same movements repeated over and over. 

Because things that were supposed to be epic became boring, and once we knew that everyone could come back to life nothing held merit as important. 

And because if you can't beat him as a SUper saiyan 2, you can always go to Super Saiyan fifteen 1/13. 

Also if you thought they were dead you're wrong. They're coming back stronger with no explanation or a shitty copout, and are probably going to be half mechanical.



> My point that you are speaking from ignorance is already established


Regarding One Piece? Sure. Regarding Dragonball/Z? I know this shit like the back of my hand. I loved it when I was younger. It was my favorite TV show.


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about this. Will he pick up where he left off, or actually include GT as part of canonical story?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

It's all speculation right now, but it says 





> This morning we received word that Shueisha Publishing Company of Tokyo has convinced legendary manga creator Akira Toriyama to come back and *restart* the Dragon Ball comics franchise.


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah, that's welcoming news.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> But the overeating anime character isn't just a copy from Goku, and neither is the angel-do-gooder.


What?



> I never said that. I said it wasn't good. You can get inspiration from things that aren't good. I acknowledged it was an important milestone, and even a necessity to get where we are now. That still doesn't mean that it's good.


I wasn't critiquing your posts about it being good or bad. I was noting your ignorance about nothing from DBZ being borrowed by series that came after it.



> There have _always_ been anti-heroes with striking similarities to Vegeta. You think Toriyama started that?


He's pretty much the father of shounen. The personality and character design of Vegeta can be seen in many shounen that came afterward.



> I didn't even say I didn't like it. I said it was bad, yet I still enjoyed it.
> 
> ITT: People who don't get what I'm saying.
> 
> And Naruto is flawed too. Very very flawed. Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it.


Again, I'm not criticizing whether you think DBZ is good or not. I'm criticizing the ignorance of your statements that claim it's generic, unoriginal, and relatively insignificant. The impact DBZ has had for anime/manga in the United States alone makes it a legend and something worth recognizing. Stop downplaying the massive positive impact this one series has had in inspiring other writers and promoting anime/manga worldwide.



Echø said:


> Because of the horribly nonexistent character development.


Gohan, Vegeta, Majin Buu, and Piccolo didn't get any character development? 

Have you even read or watched DBZ? 



> because of lack of depth.


Define depth. If you mean deep philosophical questions being raised then looking for that in shounen of all places is mistaken from the get go.



> because of the anti-climactic aura


Explain.



> because they dumbed down the legendary transformation to a childrens plaything, as vegeta would say


Explain.



> because of the entire uselessness of women


Android 18 wasn't useless. She just became outclassed as the series went on. No different from Yamcha, Tenshinhan, or Krillin.



> because it changed the entire theme from searching for dragonballs to defend the world from aliens


Because Piccolo Daimou wasn't an alien and didn't threaten the earth in DB before DBZ began. 



> because it went from martial arts fight scenes to completely retarded badly animated scenes that have the cop-out of "moving too fast for the eye to see".


I prefer the manga myself but I didn't see any problems with the animation.



> Oh. And GIANT LAZERS.


So blowing shit up isn't awesome to you? Just what kind of shounen do you read and watch? 



> Because the animations weren't even unique and were commonly just the same movements repeated over and over.


DBZ =/= Gundam



> Because things that were supposed to be epic became boring, and once we knew that everyone could come back to life nothing held merit as important.


Goku VS Vegeta in the saiyan saga wasn't epic? Gohan reaches SSJ 2 and opening a massive can of whoop ass on Cell wasn't epic? Goku going SSJ 3 wasn't epic? 



> And because if you can't beat him as a SUper saiyan 2, you can always go to Super Saiyan fifteen 1/13.


Wat.



> Also if you thought they were dead you're wrong. They're coming back stronger with no explanation or a shitty copout, and are probably going to be half mechanical.


What are you talking about?



> Regarding One Piece? Sure. Regarding Dragonball/Z? I know this shit like the back of my hand. I loved it when I was younger. It was my favorite TV show.


Good to know. Just stop downplaying the extraordinary impact it has had on the anime and manga world.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know how to feel about that comparison.  Offended?



Ech? said:


> Because of the horribly nonexistent character development.



Every member of the Z-Team was once Goku's enemy.



> because of lack of depth.



Timelines lacked depth?



> because of the anti-climactic aura



We all knew Goku survived on Namek from the getgo, yup.



> because they dumbed down the legendary transformation to a childrens plaything, as vegeta would say



This holds some water, because Toriyama wanted to end it at Freiza.



> because of the entire uselessness of women



Except nothing would have happened had it not been for Bulma.  Still Toriyama answered fans with introducing #18.



> because it changed the entire theme from searching for dragonballs to defend the world from aliens



The dragonballs were always the main theme, but this wasn't just a fantasy it was a fighting genre too.  



> because it went from martial arts fight scenes to completely retarded badly animated scenes that have the cop-out of "moving too fast for the eye to see". Oh. And GIANT LAZERS.



Eh, opinion.  Personally I thought it was cool, art got better as it went along too.



> Because the animations weren't even unique and were commonly just the same movements repeated over and over.



Which is one reason to watch DB Kai.



> Because things that were supposed to be epic became boring, and once we knew that everyone could come back to life nothing held merit as important.



Except the dragonballs had limits.



> And because if you can't beat him as a SUper saiyan 2, you can always go to Super Saiyan fifteen 1/13.







> Also if you thought they were dead you're wrong. They're coming back stronger with no explanation or a shitty copout, and are probably going to be half mechanical.



Examples?  Now it's starting to sound like you're pulling stuff out of a horse's ass.



> Regarding One Piece? Sure. Regarding Dragonball/Z? I know this shit like the back of my hand. I loved it when I was younger. It was my favorite TV show.



Yet you have no urge to watch Kai?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pretty much what Mider and Basilikos said.

Echo sounds like one of those "mature" kids who thinks they are too "grown up" to see Toy Story 3 or something. I understand if you dont like DBZ that much or whatever, but stop making up bullshit to justify it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't expect someone with a KH avatar to have good taste in anything


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Well this should be fun. 

FIRST UP BASILIKOS


*Spoiler*: __ 





> What?


Characters that eat a lot. Skinny characters, mainly, that eat a lot of food, they're a dime a dozen. This also commonly goes hand in hand with the do-gooders. Goku is basically the personification of good. I'm not too sure about Luffy, but if he is, then  And? There are lots of them. In other forms of fiction as well. And eating is always seen in hyperbole form in anime. Nearly always at least, in many anime that don't take themselves too seriously.


> I was noting your ignorance about nothing from DBZ being borrowed by series that came after it.


See, I never even said that. It's apparent that many mangaka, artists, authors, animators, etc, took inspiration from Dragonball. All I was saying was that DBZ isn't this almighty anime that people claim it to be. It has flaws. Many. 


> Again, I'm not criticizing whether you think DBZ is good or not. I'm criticizing the ignorance of your statements that claim it's generic, unoriginal, and relatively insignificant. The impact DBZ has had for anime/manga in the United States alone makes it a legend and something worth recognizing. Stop downplaying the massive positive impact this one series has had in inspiring other writers and promoting anime/manga worldwide.


Ok, This is just annoying. Here are some of the posts I've made in this thread outlining my opinion:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Toriyama fucked what he had that was good. Searching for dragonballs, martical arts, and realistic rivalry were thrown down the toilet. Goku's first super saiyan transformation was a joke. Death was a joke. Any transformations became a joke. Everything became a fucking joke and it sucked.





> Because I know that Dragonball Z and Dragonball GT are absolutely terrible? That's not to say I don't enjoy them from time to time. It's a love-hate relationship. Like with the bay Transformers films. They're horrible. Atrocious. But I enjoy watching them from time to time for action scenes as a popcorn flick. Same with dragonball Z/GT.
> 
> It doesn't mean they don't suck.





> Any good author/mangaka takes concepts and changes them for themselves, nothing is original anymore already. So when you see aspects of one show in another, you shouldn't be surprised.





> I like Dragonball as well.
> 
> And I do enjoy Dragonball Z.





I never downplayed the impact it had, I did however critique the character personalities as not unique and generic. Because they are. Which is fine. Even if they did set the benchmark they still weren't unique for their time.


> Gohan, Vegeta, Majin Buu, and Piccolo didn't get any character development?


Gohan got development? He's been the same character since he headbutt Raditz. An inherently powerful, not really wanting to fight, wannabe scholar. Everyone else? IM A BAD GUY. I LOST A FIGHT. *insert character* INSPIRED ME. IM A GOOD GUY. 


> Define depth.


Something more deep than BAD GUY. KILL IT WITH FIRE. GIVE IT THE CHANCE OF SURVIVAL. IF IT STABS YOU IN THE BACK, KILL IT WITH FIRE. IF IT REPENTS, GIVE IT A MEDAL AND MAKE HIM OUR FRIEND.


> Explain.


OH NO KRILLIN DIED. j/k
OH NO CHIAOTSU DIED. j/k
OH NO TIEN DIED. j/k
OH NO GOKU DIED. j/k
OH NO VEGETA DIED. j/k
OH NO A LARGE GROUP OF PEOPLE DIED. j/k
OH NO KRILLIN DIED AGAIN, WTF KRILLIN. j/k
OH NO THE WORLD BLEW UP. j/k
WTF KRILLIN STOP DYING. j/k

I could go on. I really, really could. I stopped giving a shit when characters died. Their death meant nothing anymore. And I didn't even go into the redundancy and anti-climactic way about transformations.

oh wait, that's next.



> Explain.


I can't win 
I know! Upgrade! I win!
I can't win 
I know! Upgrade! I win!
I can't win 
I know! Upgrade! I win!
I can't win 
I know! Upgrade! I win!
Rinse, repeat. They took the legendary form, gave it what, five alternate forms? And then made it so an 8 year old good do it. Yeah. Wow. How fucking dumb is that. 


> Android 18 wasn't useless. She just became outclassed as the series went on. No different from Yamcha, Tenshinhan, or Krillin.


Ya got me. There was one useful woman. And every other woman was lulz-worthy. 


> Because Piccolo Daimou wasn't an alien and didn't threaten the earth in DB before DBZ began.


He was the *Demon King* Piccolo in Dragonball. He was introduced as a demon and it wasn't known he was an alien until later in the series.


> I prefer the manga myself but I didn't see any problems with the animation.


It was just fight scene animation. They would take the same probably... five animations and run them for two minutes. Then do that like five times in an episode. 


> Goku VS Vegeta in the saiyan saga wasn't epic? Gohan reaches SSJ 2 and opening a massive can of whoop ass on Cell wasn't epic? Goku going SSJ 3 wasn't epic?


To be perfectly honest when they revealed SSJ3 I was disgusted. I knew Gohan would trash Cell. And Goku vs Vegeta in the Saiyan saga... well shit, I enjoyed that one :3


> Wat.


There was always another transformation. There was never like an.. "I lose, I guess I should find a better way to beat him" it was always "FUCK YOU IM ANGRY IM STRONGER I WIN."


> What are you talking about?


Important enemies never stayed dead. Frieza? lol jk. Cooler? Nah. Broly? Nope. They even had this issue in DB with Tao. Almost every time the characters were all "WHEW WE WON" the bad guy would come back stronger. It was overused, and again, anticlimactic.



MIDER T YOUR TURN <3

*Spoiler*: __ 





> We all knew Goku survived on Namek from the getgo, yup.


... That still classifies as anti-climactic. GOKU DIED AN HONORABLE DEATH NOOOO. Wait he's back. wtf? Oh lol last second he escaped. Too bad in the anime we SEE HIM GET ANGRY AND SCREAM AS THE PLANET BLEW THE FUCK UP.


> Except nothing would have happened had it not been for Bulma. Still Toriyama answered fans with introducing #18.


That's true. Of course this argument could be said about anything. One could say that without Oolong, nothing could've happened either. 


> The dragonballs were always the main theme, but this wasn't just a fantasy it was a fighting genre too.


The main theme in Z was protect the Earth. Not find the Dragonballs.


> Eh, opinion. Personally I thought it was cool, art got better as it went along too.


True. My personal favorite fight was this one here.


> Which is one reason to watch DB Kai.


Did they turn fights into fights instead of redone cels over and over in slightly different positions and backgrounds? If so then sweet!


> Except the dragonballs had limits.


Except no one stayed dead for very long, did they?


> Yet you have no urge to watch Kai?


It's not that I don't have the urge, but I don't have the time. It's a long series. I don't get television. I'm working on two jobs, going to college next month, finding an apartment, and having a girlfriend. I barely have time for short anime.




AlsoTyphoon, I'm not one of those "mature" anythings. I heard Toy Story 3 was great. I love Lion King. I love pokemon. I love Fox and the Hound. I love Calvin and Hobbes. I love videogames. I enjoy DBZ as well. I'm not making up bullshit, thanks 

Mider if I missed a question check my reply towards Basilikos.

Oh and Isis, yeah, good one, no really, cute, ya got me there.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2010)

My head hurts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2010)

How did this thread get chained DB's legacy anyway? It did what it needed to do in history, and its a template which all shounen to this day follow in some regard, why must it be revived and tarnished by Akira with further attempts at reviving the magic?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Somehow, someone is going to pull "YOU HATE DBZ" out of what I said. I'm sure of it. Probably because it's already happened like twice in here.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Characters that eat a lot. Skinny characters, mainly, that eat a lot of food, they're a dime a dozen. This also commonly goes hand in hand with the do-gooders. Goku is basically the personification of good. I'm not too sure about Luffy, but if he is, then  And? There are lots of them. In other forms of fiction as well. And eating is always seen in hyperbole form in anime. Nearly always at least, in many anime that don't take themselves too seriously.



Except this was also explained in Dragonball in that Goku burns up alot of calories when he fights, like all Saiyans as we later find out.  I can't speak for OP since it's pretty stupid but I'd imagine it having something to do with the Will of D.  Luffy likes meat in particular though compared to Goku who eats anything.



> See, I never even said that. It's apparent that many mangaka, artists, authors, animators, etc, took inspiration from Dragonball. All I was saying was that DBZ isn't this almighty anime that people claim it to be. It has flaws. Many



I don't think he was debating that.  What he was saying was that DB ushered in a new era for manga and anime as a whole, which it did.



> Gohan got development? He's been the same character since he headbutt Raditz. An inherently powerful, not really wanting to fight, wannabe scholar. Everyone else? IM A BAD GUY. I LOST A FIGHT. *insert character* INSPIRED ME. IM A GOOD GUY.



Gohan never wanted to be a scholar, he did it because of his mother's wishes.  He was incredbily strong but lacked the pure Saiyan urge to fight, despite that he was incredibly smart.  Also the character we got to see the most of grow up.



> Something more deep than BAD GUY. KILL IT WITH FIRE. GIVE IT THE CHANCE OF SURVIVAL. IF IT STABS YOU IN THE BACK, KILL IT WITH FIRE. IF IT REPENTS, GIVE IT A MEDAL AND MAKE HIM OUR FRIEND.



This is a shounen.  Even if it wasn't what would you like?



> OH NO KRILLIN DIED. j/k
> OH NO CHIAOTSU DIED. j/k
> OH NO TIEN DIED. j/k
> OH NO GOKU DIED. j/k
> ...



Overexaggerating.  This is one point I like about DBGT, the finale touched upon how the Dragonballs had been used too frequently (i.e. convienience).  Besides like I said earlier, Toriyama wanted to end the story at Freiza, at a time when the only person who had died more than once was Krillen.



> I could go on. I really, really could. I stopped giving a shit when characters died. Their death meant nothing anymore. And I didn't even go into the redundancy and anti-climactic way about transformations.



History of Trunks anyone?  Also, the Dragonballs couldn't originally bring someone back to life twice, which is what triggered Goku's transformation.  Z Fighters again walked a thin line between the time Piccolo fused with Kami and Dende came to Earth.



> oh wait, that's next.
> 
> 
> I can't win
> ...



They didn't.  Nice try.



> Ya got me. There was one useful woman. And every other woman was lulz-worthy.



Pan?  Bulma?  Hell Chi-Chi?



> He was the *Demon King* Piccolo in Dragonball. He was introduced as a demon and it wasn't known he was an alien until later in the series.



Indeed, this was when the story was moving away from Journey to the West and getting into some darker stuff.  You probably didn't like it because you enjoyed the fantasy aspect. 



> To be perfectly honest when they revealed SSJ3 I was disgusted. I knew Gohan would trash Cell. And Goku vs Vegeta in the Saiyan saga... well shit, I enjoyed that one :3



Okay



> There was always another transformation. There was never like an.. "I lose, I guess I should find a better way to beat him" it was always "FUCK YOU IM ANGRY IM STRONGER I WIN."



I think you need to rewatch the Androids/Cell arc.  For that matter Namek.



> Important enemies never stayed dead. Frieza? lol jk. Cooler? Nah. Broly? Nope. They even had this issue in DB with Tao. Almost every time the characters were all "WHEW WE WON" the bad guy would come back stronger. It was overused, and again, anticlimactic.



Frieza died once
Cooler and Broly were filler.  Tao came back once in the canon for revenge and it was pretty moral horizon thing for Tien.  I thought you knew this like the back of your hand?



> ... That still classifies as anti-climactic. GOKU DIED AN HONORABLE DEATH NOOOO. Wait he's back. wtf? Oh lol last second he escaped. Too bad in the anime we SEE HIM GET ANGRY AND SCREAM AS THE PLANET BLEW THE FUCK UP.



You need to watch again, the planet didn't blow up right then and there.  Goku himself later explained when he came back.



> That's true. Of course this argument could be said about anything. One could say that without Oolong, nothing could've happened either.



Without Oolong the story would have stopped?  When Goku rescued the girls and beat Oolong the man gave him the Dragonball.  It was OOLONG'S CHOICE to accompany them further.  Bulma was the reason Goku left the woods to begin with.  If they'd never met he'd have been swinging from trees and pissing in lakes until Pilaf took over, RR took over, or Raditz came; whichever came first.



> The main theme in Z was protect the Earth. Not find the Dragonballs.



The main theme never stopped being about the Dragonballs.  The Saiyans came for them, Frieza went to Namek for them, they were Gero's original goal, and ultimately saved the world.  Fighting for them just became more prevalent and awesome.



> Did they turn fights into fights instead of redone cels over and over in slightly different positions and backgrounds? If so then sweet!



Animation is redone and cleaned, filler cut out, same cast but re-recorded, new op/ed, etc.



> Except no one stayed dead for very long, did they?



Goku died for a year and 7 years respectively.



> It's not that I don't have the urge, but I don't have the time. It's a long series. I don't get television. I'm working on two jobs, going to college next month, finding an apartment, and having a girlfriend. I barely have time for short anime.



If there's one thing Nicktoons loves showing it's DB Kai but okay.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome, Honestly DB had such an anticlimactic ending compared to the series itself.

Even if were to be a promotion for the game, as long as I see some actual closure I'll be happy.

One another note - #1 DB fan Oda is going to fangasm if this is true, just a thought.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I really don't want to dissect it quote by quote so I'm going to shorten it up. I hope that's ok. Like I said, I haven't argued that Dragonball wasn't a milestone. I was just saying Dragonball Z wasn't good. I still enjoyed it, it just wasn't good. Gohan did want to be a scholar, he states it though I don't remember in which episode and to whom. It was before the cell saga. It was more Goku who proclaimed this, but it doesn't matter much. Gohan didn't really show much character development. He did have some, little, like all of the other characters. And in reference to how deep the story was, I would have liked it to stop toying with things that should be valued when watching a show, like death. And no I wasn't over exaggerating. That's exactly what happened. We were supposed to feel for characters that had died, like for instance Vegeta, who actually cried[I would debate that was his most prominent form of character development he showed, of course he was back to square one when he was revived. Thanks Toriyama] who suddenly came back to life like it was nothing. 

History of Trunks is one of my favorite films. It embraced the death of Gohan because there were no dragonballs. It gave emotion to a character's death, which was awesome. I loved it. And surprise surprise, it was because there was no LOL JK. Well, there was a time machine, but since Trunks didn't use that to alter his own timeline and bring people back[I would have raged so fucking hard] it was fine.

Yeah, in fights if a character lost, they would upgrade. At least if they were a main character. Fights always went one of three ways. They either got stronger and won, the fight was a tie, or they barely held on before the main character shows up. And Pan, Bulma, and Chichi? Yeah they sure are significant. 

I didn't mind the turn away from Journey to the West. I was simply pointing out that Piccolo wasn't always considered a namekian alien. He was, in Dragonball, a Demon. Cooler and Broly were filler, you're right. But they still didn't stay "dead". And yes Frieza only died once, that was the point. You think you kill a character but no, they almost always come back with a stronger form, or more unbeatable, or whatever.

Also, namek exploding?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> II was just saying Dragonball Z wasn't good. I still enjoyed it, it just wasn't good.



Except that it was good.  You're basically admitting your tastes are shit if you deny this.



> Gohan did want to be a scholar, he states it though I don't remember in which episode and to whom. It was before the cell saga. It was more Goku who proclaimed this, but it doesn't matter much.



This is flat-out wrong.  You helped me out here too when you brought up the Goku point because it reminded me.  Goku clearly stated Chi-Chi wanted Gohan to become a scholar.  Gohan understood his duty was to the world but respected his mother's wishes when he could, why do you think he was always flew out of the window?



> Gohan didn't really show much character development. He did have some, little, like all of the other characters.



You don't think Gohan going from some punk nosed brat to the savior of the world was development?  The Buu saga was full of Gohan strengthening in resolve.



> And in reference to how deep the story was, I would have liked it to stop toying with things that should be valued when watching a show, like death. And no I wasn't over exaggerating. That's exactly what happened. We were supposed to feel for characters that had died, like for instance Vegeta, who actually cried[I would debate that was his most prominent form of character development he showed, of course he was back to square one when he was revived. Thanks Toriyama] who suddenly came back to life like it was nothing.



You were overexaggerating.  I already said that when Tien, Yamcha, Piccolo, Chaotzu, and Krillen died the Earth's dragonballs couldn't revive them.  Either because they were stone or they had died twice.
Vegeta hadn't died before that and he also an anti-hero by this point, representing one of the last of the Saiyan race.  Dende was dead.  His death nor his revival were cheap.  In fact, none of Vegeta's deaths were ever cheap.



> History of Trunks is one of my favorite films. It embraced the death of Gohan because there were no dragonballs. It gave emotion to a character's death, which was awesome. I loved it. And surprise surprise, it was because there was no LOL JK. Well, there was a time machine, but since Trunks didn't use that to alter his own timeline and bring people back[I would have raged so fucking hard] it was fine.



Ignoratio Elenchi.



> Yeah, in fights if a character lost, they would upgrade. At least if they were a main character. Fights always went one of three ways. They either got stronger and won, the fight was a tie, or they barely held on before the main character shows up.


 
False Dictotomy.  Do you not remember what happened when they fought the Androids?  Or Buu was hatched?  Or Tambourine first appeared?



> And Pan, Bulma, and Chichi? Yeah they sure are significant.



Pan no.  Chichi maybe.  But how the hell can argue Bulma not being significant?  Never mind that I was refuting that Bulma's imporantance wasn't comical but really man?  Bulma was the catalyst to the entire story as well as why there was no world living in fear of the Androids.



> I didn't mind the turn away from Journey to the West. I was simply pointing out that Piccolo wasn't always considered a namekian alien. He was, in Dragonball, a Demon. Cooler and Broly were filler, you're right. But they still didn't stay "dead". And yes Frieza only died once, that was the point. You think you kill a character but no, they almost always come back with a stronger form, or more unbeatable, or whatever.



You're drifting in the Sunk Cost territory
Whether or not Cooler and Broly stayed alive or dead is irrelevant because as far as the canon goes, they didn't exist.  Main author didn't write the story so it's filler.  Cell died once as well (Trunks going back to the future doesn't count).  This part of the debate isn't going anywhere.



> Also, namek exploding?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not arguing with you anymore. Really. I could, but I'm fucking tired. 

*Facts*

 The transformation became a gimmick.
 Death became anti-climactic
 Fight scenes became less unique
 Everything became expected
 Character development is virtually nonexistent 
 Fights with the arc enemy almost always progress the same. Form 1, form 2, etc
 DBZ is iconic, and helped to light the way for modern anime today
 DBZ is well-loved by most

I figured I'd throw in those last two so people don't shit their pants over my differing opinion.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope you don't mind if I claim the victory, because you didn't refute my points effectively with enough evidence.  Or what we could go for round 2 whenever you're ready, the only one of those statements up there (that you actually believe) that holds water is number 3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe all of the points. But if I don't include the last two people act as if I don't believe them, when I don't include because it's not what I'm arguing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2010)

I liked teen gohan, when he grew up he turned into a pathetic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). It would had been better to stay with future trunks and teen gohan.

So is this for real? or someone was cruel and cheated us?


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I don't even see it then, to be honest. DBZ is stale, the macho fighting scene is old, and to be honest not fun to watch anymore.



You sound alot like me back then before I saw kai.



Ech? said:


> It's true, I don't.



Explains everything.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm not arguing with you anymore. Really. I could, but I'm fucking tired.
> 
> *Facts*
> 
> ...



I agree with this but at the time all those things were awesome, I creamed myself at the SS3 transformation and all other SS transformation. Loved the fight scenes as well, none the less a good few years later I can say I am a huge fan and love both the anime and manga but realise Dragonball isn?t flawless. Of course people jumping all over you for your "opinion" are simply doing so due to nostalgic feelings for the show hence you been seen as a blasphemer. Either way people need to chill, as I stated earlier I doubt he is coming back for a full stint, it will be something minor a few chapters at most.


----------



## Teach (Oct 28, 2010)

Superstars said:


> The king is back, time to pop the one piece fanboys heads off.
> 
> Toriyama gets right back on the throne...Assuming this is true.



Toriyama will never be the king of Shounen anymore. Odo it is from now on.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I agree with this but at the time all those things were awesome, I creamed myself at the SS3 transformation and all other SS transformation. Loved the fight scenes as well, none the less a good few years later I can say I am a huge fan and love both the anime and manga but realise Dragonball isn?t flawless. Of course people jumping all over you for your "opinion" are simply doing so due to nostalgic feelings for the show hence you been seen as a blasphemer. Either way people need to chill, as I stated earlier I doubt he is coming back for a full stint, it will be something minor a few chapters at most.



Like I said before, I enjoyed Dragonball and Dragonball Z.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Toriyama cant even be compared to Oda's left nut...


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

So, is it confirmed yet or is it still just a rumor?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

It's always going to be a rumor. The Duke Nukem Forever of Manga.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Toriyama cant even be compared to Oda's left nut...



Nobody knows Oda's nuts like his #1 dick sucker


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Isn't that sort of thing the type of post that got you banned?


----------



## firefist (Oct 28, 2010)

can't you people just sit back and enjoy a freaking media without going into full retard mode?

nobody cares if you think bad of it or if it has flaws. if they say db is the best then let em, you are not the one to judge them.


and gtfo with one piece. nobody cares if you think one piece is the best mango ever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 28, 2010)

Firefist said:


> can't you people just sit back and enjoy a freaking media without going into full retard mode?
> 
> nobody cares if you think bad of it or if it has flaws. if they say db is the best then let em, you are not the one to judge them.
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah . Although this thread turning shitstorm is not surprising .



Ech? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spming is kewl


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

And what did you just do? Oh yeah. You agreed. Which apparently merited a post about as much as mine. Except, mine was to lighten the mood. Yours was to be a dink.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah well you're a poopy head .


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> And what did you just do? Oh yeah. You agreed. Which apparently merited a post about as much as mine. Except, mine was to lighten the mood. Yours was to be a dink.



Lol "Lighten the mood"? Are you not the cause of all this riot? You posted over and over again the same thing, in hopes of getting attention and notoriety perhaps? 


Anyway on topic, cant really say I am excited about this. Dragonball has had its time it should be left to rest.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

In hopes that people would understand my opinion, actually.


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> In hopes that people would understand my opinion, actually.



Why is that relevant, you simply state your opinion and move on. If people misunderstand it's their problem. It's better than regurgitating the same point over and over again, it just seems tedious and redundant.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Isn't that sort of thing the type of post that got you banned?



No.  Wankers should never be encouraged.


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> Toriyama will never be the king of Shounen anymore. Odo it is from now on.






GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Toriyama cant even be compared to Oda's left nut...






Mider T said:


> Nobody knows Oda's nuts like his #1 dick sucker


This. Just this.

OP is a good manga and all but what on earth..... :/


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

To you it does. But to people who don't understand, synonyms are my friend. So I try to regurgitate it over and over and then I get sick of it, and then I stop. This is a forum. A message board. A discussion area.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

^

Understand what, that you have an opinion just like everyone else? Not too hard to get.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Understand exactly what my opinion _is_ nimrod  

ex·pla·na·tion   
[ek-spluh-ney-shuhn]  
–noun
1.
the act or process of explaining.
2.
something that explains; a statement made to clarify something and make it understandable; exposition: an explanation of a poem.
3.
a meaning or interpretation: to find an explanation for a mystery.
4.
a mutual declaration of the meaning of words spoken, actions, motives, etc., with a view to adjusting a misunderstanding or reconciling differences: After a long and emotional explanation they were friends again.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 28, 2010)

well, if this turns out to be true, two things are guaranteed to make money in this world. dragon ball and porn.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

Echø said:


> Understand exactly what my opinion _is_ nimrod



You seem on edge, is it because your opinion is unpopular?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2010)

This has been like a rumor for 15 years...I mean, he may release something like Cross Epoch or that one special, but I don't expect a new series...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 28, 2010)

Come on guys Oda is that dude but bashing Toriyama ?????

if it wasn't for DBZ i wouldn't even be on this forum and i be probally be getting Hella Pussy 

One piece is a great manga but it will never reach DBZ level

Like i said before here is my Top Manga's

1.DBZ
2.Yu Yu Hakasho
3.GTO
4. One Piece
5.Maybe Naruto .... but that series is turning into shit


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 28, 2010)

This would be pretty cool if it does turn out to be true....So here's hoping it actually is real.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> You seem on edge, is it because your opinion is unpopular?



Yes.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Banzai Toriyama!!!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2010)

In Ech?  I trust .


----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Toriyama cant even be compared to Oda's left nut...





Teach said:


> Toriyama will never be the king of Shounen anymore. Odo it is from now on.


I seriously do hope people see why I don't hesitate lighting up Oda and his fanboys because of retarded posts like these.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 28, 2010)

DBZ still holds up to this day. You wanna be honest with yourself? Realize that your shitty shounen you like so much exist because dbz was the illegitimate father. Fuck i was reading garamen and thought "man i liked this better when it was the hyperbolic time chamber!"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> DBZ still holds up to this day. You wanna be honest with yourself? Realize that your shitty shounen you like so much exist because dbz was the illegitimate father. Fuck i was reading garamen and thought "man i liked this better when it was the hyperbolic time chamber!"



You're late and your rage is funny. So please, continue.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> I wouldn't expect someone with a KH avatar to have good taste in anything



hahahahahaha nice sig


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Come on guys Oda is that dude but bashing Toriyama ?????
> 
> if it wasn't for DBZ i wouldn't even be on this forum and i be probally be getting Hella Pussy
> 
> ...


For real? You put Yu Yu Hakusho above One Piece and GTO? Yu Yu Hakusho is the most predictable piece of crap Togashi has writtin. The battle weren't thought out and the story was so predicatable. It's like 10 levels lower then the top in WSJ (One Piece, HxH). 

I don't get why people are complaining. Everyone, yes EVERYONE will be reading anything DB Togashi puts out. Because, it's Dragon Ball! Oh no DB is shit blahblahblah. What a bunch of bs. Pretending like todays shonen are much better then DB.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2010)

^ YYH is a trend setter in the same way DB is. If you want to call something cliche, you should rank these things along what kinds of trends they set. If we're being serious here..One piece is a merely a copy of DBZ with Pirates right? Not dissing One Piece, but you should put your opinions about "such and such a series can beat such and such a series" into context.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely.^ One Piece is the epitomy of cliche and basically a rip of classic shounen.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 29, 2010)

Every one keep saying that DB is revolutionary and with out it all shounens today wouldn't exist. They keep using that whenever they see what they think is disrespect to Toriyma, but this is a really, really bad argument. So what if it's a pioneer, it doesn't make it so that things that follow it can't be better. Mario Galaxy was pretty awesome, but Galaxy 2 was even better. Honestly, when DB is stacked up on its merits without any of this 'untouchable classic' crap, it just isn't that good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Every one keep saying that DB is revolutionary and with out it all shounens today wouldn't exist. They keep using that whenever they see what they think is disrespect to Toriyma, but this is a really, really bad argument. So what if it's a pioneer, it doesn't make it so that things that follow it can't be better. Mario Galaxy was pretty awesome, but Galaxy 2 was even better. Honestly, when DB is stacked up on its merits without any of this 'untouchable classic' crap, it just isn't that good.



That in itself is a fallacy of an argument. Because things weren't like they are now back then, and that's because those series paved the way for how things are now. 

You can't compare a series with all the tropes and archetypes of modern shounen and say "DB was weaksauce lololol it was just fighting and toilet humor" because it had a much simpler format.

Nobody would have said what you are saying 20 years ago, and that's what you have to understand. It seems like your mindset is one which doesn't understand the generational effect 

The mangaka who make these series that you hold higher than their older counterparts would tell you the same thing, although in a different way most likely.


----------



## Teach (Oct 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I seriously do hope people see why I don't hesitate lighting up Oda and his fanboys because of retarded posts like these.





Superstars said:


> Absolutely.^ One Piece is the epitomy of cliche and basically a rip of classic shounen.



How are you phenom? Just as bad as ever right?

While Dragonball is one of my favourite series, it holds no candle to One Piece. Yes Dragonball is legendary and inspired Oda but it's far from Toriyama's best works, Oda is a better writer and the new king of shounen.

Your asspain over One Piece in every single thread is to be honest just amusing. Are you mad it isn't your Narutu that's on top phenom?


----------



## Olympian (Oct 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> trying to stay relevant



His two big franchises make enough money to give a shit about that. It`s likely a promotion to DB Online. 

If it`s not, i hope it features the humans again the most. They have the most potential of all.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Come on guys Oda is that dude but bashing Toriyama ?????
> 
> if it wasn't for DBZ i wouldn't even be on this forum and i be probally be getting Hella Pussy
> 
> ...



Sheeeit...I thought I was the only one who felt that way. But with the way the fanboys in the Konoha Library are acting, you'd think the manga was godly...

Anyway, I think Echo has a point. Dbz, as great as it is/was...has alot of flaws. I think things got a little repetitive after the Cell saga. Also, I didn't like how things became all about the saiyans after Frieza's death. The series shoulda ended after Gohan beat Cell, imo. I wish Yamcha, Krillin, and Tien could have gotten more spotlght during the Cell/Android sagas. 

And there were too many SSJ transformations. Tecniclly, USSJ and FPSSJ is still SSJ 1, so I didn't mind those. SSJ2 was good too. But once SSJ3 popped up, thats when it got repetitive. This is strictly MYOPINION, for the record. That being said...

I love DB/DBZ. It will forever hold a special place in my heart. So im stoked that new chapters are being made(if the rumor is true). And to the One Piece fanboys, lets be fucking real here...One Piece may have surpassed DB in manga sales, but it will never surpass the influence that DB has had on manga/anime worldwide. This is coming from a One Piece fan. I aint hating, just stating facts.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Sheeeit...I thought I was the only one who felt that way. But with the way the fanboys in the Konoha Library are acting, you'd think the manga was godly...
> 
> Anyway, I think Echo has a point. Dbz, as great as it is/was...has alot of flaws. I think things got a little repetitive after the Cell saga. Also, I didn't like how things became all about the saiyans after Frieza's death. The series shoulda ended after Gohan beat Cell, imo. I wish Yamcha, Krillin, and Tien could have gotten more spotlght during the Cell/Android sagas.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah. I don't think it will surpass DB in influence, etc. But it's still a better manga, despite DB being a revolutionary that influenced alot of other manga. Not to mention that DB's popularity around the world is also much bigger.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not like DBZ didn't have flaws, but put it on a pedastal with average manga because of it is disrespectful.  It'd be like comparing John Adams and George Bush because both were quite serious about their religions and twas their shortcomings, but one is obviously more influential than the other.

Also, if you want to criticize DB you had better have all your fucking facts straight.  This ain't some 2-bit 100 chapter series.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2010)

No. You are missing the fucking point. Just because something is influential doesn't mean it's fapworthy. This is basically the same as "ONLY THE GEN 1 POKEMON WERE GOOD" because you refuse to acknowledge new manga/anime are better than DBZ. God forbid. It isn't that good. It was very influential. I enjoy watching it. But it isn't that fucking good.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Everybody is just repeating themselves


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyway Dragonball is good .


----------



## Amuro (Oct 29, 2010)

Firefist said:


> nobody cares if you think bad of it or if it has flaws. if they say db is the best then let em, you are not the one to judge them.
> 
> 
> and gtfo with one piece. nobody cares if you think one piece is the best mango ever.



 oh lawd

if this is true i couldn't be more excited, like many others DB was an awesome part of my childhood


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No. You are missing the fucking point. Just because something is influential doesn't mean it's fapworthy. This is basically the same as "ONLY THE GEN 1 POKEMON WERE GOOD" because you refuse to acknowledge new manga/anime are better than DBZ. God forbid. It isn't that good. It was very influential. I enjoy watching it. *But it isn't that fucking good*.



Don?t want to get into one with you but compared to what? Even to this day in its genre: Shounen, Martial arts, it's still far better than a lot of today?s current titles. I don?t want to upset any fandoms but for example its still a fuck load better than shit like Bleach or Current Naruto. The only major flaws with the manga are that it became repetitive and predictable which all Shounen's tend to become over time excluding HXH.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No. You are missing the fucking point. Just because something is influential doesn't mean it's fapworthy. This is basically the same as "ONLY THE GEN 1 POKEMON WERE GOOD" because you refuse to acknowledge new manga/anime are better than DBZ. God forbid. It isn't that good. It was very influential. I enjoy watching it. But it isn't that fucking good.



Except that it was good.  An anime like Astro Boy would be an example of what you're describing.

and if you want to play stereotypes, you're basically filling the one where somebody always has to be 'edgy' and offer a negative critique of something that's generally accepted to be the best.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 29, 2010)

lol, it's not about being edgy. It's about looking at the series objectively without the 'clasic pioneer' glasses on, because as far as i can see that's all you guys are using as argument. DB just isn't that good. There's hardly a story to it, or an attempt at one, and the fights were repetitive and for the most part pretty boring IMO. Most shounen mangas out there have easily eclipsed it in my book, and that includes Naruto, let alone OP.

They took everything from DB and improved on it, it's that simple. Now go play your Super Nintendo and PS1, I'll stick with the Xbox and PS3.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> lol, it's not about being edgy. It's about looking at the series objectively without the 'clasic pioneer' glasses on, because as far as i can see that's all you guys are using as argument. DB just isn't that good. There's hardly a story to it, or an attempt at one, and the fights were repetitive and for the most part pretty boring IMO. Most shounen mangas out there have easily eclipsed it in my book, and that includes Naruto, let alone OP.
> 
> They took everything from DB and improved on it, it's that simple. Now go play your Super Nintendo and PS1, I'll stick with the Xbox and PS3.



Naruto better than Dragonball ? Are you serious ? 

And Nintendo 64 is better than all of those .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> lol, it's not about being edgy. It's about looking at the series objectively without the 'clasic pioneer' glasses on, because as far as i can see that's all you guys are using as argument. DB just isn't that good. There's hardly a story to it, or an attempt at one, and the fights were repetitive and for the most part pretty boring IMO. Most shounen mangas out there have easily eclipsed it in my book, and that includes Naruto, let alone OP.
> 
> They took everything from DB and improved on it, it's that simple. Now go play your Super Nintendo and PS1, I'll stick with the Xbox and PS3.



I just said Astro Boy would be example of what you guys are using for DB.  And if you haven't noticed DB wasn't of the random nature at all, nor were fights were repitive (for the most part).

Learn to read.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2010)

Naruto better than Dragonball? Yeahsure.  Maybe in another world where there were more than two characters involved in the plot these days


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 29, 2010)

> Naruto better than Dragonball? Yeahsure. Maybe in another world where there were more than two characters involved in the plot these days



please that is an awful comparison.  Dragonball disregarded its side characters just as much as naruto does now.



> MIDER: And if you haven't noticed DB wasn't of the random nature at all, nor were fights were repitive (for the most part).



To me they were extremely repetitive for at least half of the manga like the regenerative bullshit powers the later villians had.

I actually think kishi has a chance to make a better final arc than DB's.  Toriyama (and the fans that complained to him) ruined the buu saga with that stupid spirit bomb ending, making the whole climax of the cell arc (son passing father) and the rest of the buu arc pointless.  The only good things about it were vegeta's development and gotenks fun.

overall DB>naruto but buu arc<naruto part 2.  naruto part 1 isn't bad by any means.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

Regeneration =/= fights, I never said some of the powers weren't cop out.  I thought Kid Buu was extremely haxx for example.

Your second point is moot because 1. it's opinion and 2. Even thought Gohan was supposed to the hero after the Cell saga for good, fans complained of his docile nature and out of nostalgia demanded Goku back.  Toriyama gave in.  It's wonder he didn't plain kill off Gohan when Buu was released and just have him come back when everyone else on Earth did.

As for my opinion, I liked the Spirit Bomb ending since no villain had ever died by a spirit bomb before (in the canon) and it was a change from next level of Super Saiyan overcomes the final villain.  SS3 was extremely limited.  Couldn't be maintained for long and it wasn't strong enough to gain the complete upper hand on Kid Buu.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 29, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> please that is an awful comparison.  Dragonball disregarded its side characters just as much as naruto does now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually agree with this. Goku beating Buu did defeat the purpose of the torch being passed to Gohan during the Cell saga. Buu wasn't that good of a villian. As a villian, Orochimaru>>Buu. Perhaps even better than Cell and Frieza. In my opinion...it was pretty hard for me to actually type that, btw.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 29, 2010)

Orochimaru better than Freeza?

lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe cell and buu but Orojackson better than Freeza?

All he is is a jutsu stealing p*d*p****.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Orochimaru better than Freeza?



whoa what now

I am flabbergasted


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ...Now go play your Super Nintendo and PS1, I'll stick with the Xbox and PS3.



Xbox and PS3 wish they had games as awesome as the Super Nintendo and PS1.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> whoa what now
> 
> I am flabbergasted



As am I CD. I must be seeing things.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Oct 29, 2010)

The Saiyan and Freeza arc>any other arc in the history Shonen imo. 

Although, the Soul Society arc, the Water 7&Arabasta arc and the Orochimaru arc definitely come close though imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2010)

Ironically, DBZ was supposed to end at the Frieza saga, combined with Dragonball, but then the fans got in the way, so then the cell saga, then finally buu 

And now the fans say, that it was degraded because of those arcs


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 29, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> And now the fans say, that it was degraded because of those arcs



Possibly because it became more and more about Saiyans, Saiyan-powerups, and Saiyan fusions saving the day. The namek and the human Z-fighters were reduced to being Lv 1 cheerleaders, unable to contend with even the weakest form of the next major boss enemy. It was sad in in some sense that I could no longer see Tien and Krillin kicking ass after their encounter with the Ginyu Force. Hopefully, Toriyama learned from the current on-going mangas and make battles more spreadout and possible to win for the non-saiyan characters. But then again, these new chapter could also just illustrate nothing more then endless saiyan action, omg, the new "Super Kaiser Saiyan" form @_@.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 29, 2010)

Teach said:


> How are you phenom? Just as bad as ever right?
> 
> *While Dragonball is one of my favourite series, it holds no candle to One Piece.* Yes Dragonball is legendary and inspired Oda but it's far from Toriyama's best works, Oda is a better writer and the new king of shounen.
> 
> Your asspain over One Piece in every single thread is to be honest just amusing. Are you mad it isn't your Narutu that's on top phenom?



This is why all your posts are invalid and one of the reasons why I light up the one piece fanboys.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> As am I CD. I must be seeing things.



Maybe not Frieza, but he better than Buu.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ironically, DBZ was supposed to end at the Frieza saga, combined with Dragonball, but then the fans got in the way, so then the cell saga, then finally buu
> 
> And now the fans say, that it was degraded because of those arcs



I personally thought the whole Android/Cell saga was the best of em all. But thats just me...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> This is why all your posts are invalid and one of the reasons why I light up the one piece fanboys.



You're a tool, first of all. "ALL YOUR POSTS ARE INVALID CUZ I DISAGREE" isn't a valid reason. And he isn't even a fanboy. Jesus stop using words that you don't understand or are misusing to make yourself or your argument look better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I personally thought the whole Android/Cell saga was the best of em all. But thats just me...



I liked the Cell arc too. Teen Gohan was my favorite character for a long while, because he was more emotive than most characters in the series, more dynamic, and he would have made a great hero in his father's stead. But then the majin buu arc came along, and reduced it to "Goku's back" again And suddenly every one was a super saiyan, even the kids, and don't get me started on the ridiculousness of fusion


----------



## Superstars (Oct 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> You're a tool, first of all. "ALL YOUR POSTS ARE INVALID CUZ I DISAGREE" isn't a valid reason. And he isn't even a fanboy. Jesus stop using words that you don't understand or are misusing to make yourself or your argument look better.



What part of "Dragonball doesn't hold a candle to one piece" you didn't get? That right there is a fanboy remark, you obviously don't know what time it is. Anyone with the sense of a celery stick knows that was a ridiculous statement. Especially when one piece just rips off Dragonball. One Piece brings nothing new to the table but another tracing of generic shounen. And you trying to defend such a post shows that you are the "tool."


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Toriyama hardly even remembers what happened in his own manga and I don't like his current style at all so I'm not even mildly looking forward to this /party pooper



Maybe if something gets off the ground and gets later broadcasted as a marathon rerun as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Possibly because it became more and more about Saiyans, Saiyan-powerups, and Saiyan fusions saving the day. The namek and the human Z-fighters were reduced to being Lv 1 cheerleaders, unable to contend with even the weakest form of the next major boss enemy. It was sad in in some sense that I could no longer see Tien and Krillin kicking ass after their encounter with the Ginyu Force. Hopefully, Toriyama learned from the current on-going mangas and make battles more spreadout and possible to win for the non-saiyan characters. But then again, these new chapter could also just illustrate nothing more then endless saiyan action, omg, the new "Super Kaiser Saiyan" form @_@.



Tien was able to hold back Cell for awhile.

And the anime fillers were strong to make sure all the other Z-Warriors didn't fall to complete shit.  Krillen and Piccolo were the major fighters in Garlic Jr. Saga.  Piccolo was the only non-Saiyan able to fight off a Cell Jr.  Krillen and Yamcha fought off the villains of Other World until Kid Buu showed up.  Tien tried to hold back Buu as he did Cell.  And let's not forget the movies, Krillen fights in every one.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You're a tool, first of all. "ALL YOUR POSTS ARE INVALID CUZ I DISAGREE" isn't a valid reason. And he isn't even a fanboy. Jesus stop using words that you don't understand or are misusing to make yourself or your argument look better.



You should chill, its his opinion. You disagreeing with his opinion doesn't mean you have to go around calling names little boy. Someone should wash your bitch mouth out with soap. As for my opinion, DBZ is incomparable to any other anime or manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

Oro tried to destroy konoha and left with both his arms no longer being useful after getting nearly killed by an old fart.

Freeza destroys planets and pillages them. Got fucked up by a SSJ and survived it and came back for revenge a year later to said SSJ's planet and once again had everyone pissing their pants in fear.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Your second point is moot because 1. it's opinion



well yeah



Mider T said:


> As for my opinion, I liked the Spirit Bomb ending since no villain had ever died by a spirit bomb before (in the canon) and it was a change from next level of Super Saiyan overcomes the final villain.  SS3 was extremely limited.  Couldn't be maintained for long and it wasn't strong enough to gain the complete upper hand on Kid Buu.



The only thing thing that bothers me about it is why goku didn't just use the spirit bomb before when the z fighters could have easily distract fat buu as goku created it.  Instead it was saved until super hax kid buu.  Also I hated how SS3 was pretty much meaningless and was only there for show.  To be fair its been awhile since I read the buu arc so my memory of what happened isn't very clear.

fellas if you're gonna troll one piece fans please go to their board rather than this thread...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 30, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> I liked the Cell arc too. Teen Gohan was my favorite character for a long while, because he was more emotive than most characters in the series, more dynamic, and he would have made a great hero in his father's stead. But then the majin buu arc came along, and reduced it to "Goku's back" again And suddenly every one was a super saiyan, even the kids, and don't get me started on the ridiculousness of fusion



agree with all of this.  I don't think toriyama's pandering to his fans was a bad thing; i rather liked the android cell arc.  Its just that I think he went too far during buu.


----------



## Wade (Oct 30, 2010)

You didn't get it at all alright. The buu arc was a parody of what Dragon Ball has become. Toriyama just mocked himself in it.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 30, 2010)

Ore wa Supaa Bejita.​


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> Ore wa Supaa Bejita.​



I can't believe i can't find a super vegeta gif anywhere on google.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 30, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Oro tried to destroy konoha and left with both his arms no longer being useful after getting nearly killed by an old fart.
> 
> Freeza destroys planets and pillages them. Got fucked up by a SSJ and survived it and came back for revenge a year later to said SSJ's planet and once again had everyone pissing their pants in fear.



I took back my comment about Oro being a better villian than Frieza. But for fun...

It seems as if you're stating the negatives about Orochimaru's villiany, in order to make Frieza out to be the better villian by far. You then went on to state a bunch of positives about Frieza's villiany to "show how much better he is than Oro". Let's not be biased...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 30, 2010)

Wade said:


> You didn't get it at all alright. The buu arc was a parody of what Dragon Ball has become. Toriyama just mocked himself in it.



Source?  Thats a far fetched excuse for a mediocre arc.  Did toriyama suddenly say "oh yah buu arc sucked but it was only a joke lololol"?

Edit:  I mean it would make sense if that was true, but i still don't believe it


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2010)

I doubt he cared. I don't think anyone would really care if the money was rolling in. Just look at Kubo.


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 30, 2010)

Superstars said:


> What part of "Dragonball doesn't hold a candle to one piece" you didn't get? That right there is a fanboy remark, you obviously don't know what time it is. Anyone with the sense of a celery stick knows that was a ridiculous statement. Especially when one piece just rips off Dragonball. One Piece brings nothing new to the table but another tracing of generic shounen. And you trying to defend such a post shows that you are the "tool."



Aren't you the guy that loves Bleach?

'Nuff said.


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 30, 2010)

I like how people turned my thread into a shitstorm arguement about comic books


----------



## yami (Oct 30, 2010)

Superstars said:


> What part of "Dragonball doesn't hold a candle to one piece" you didn't get? That right there is a fanboy remark, you obviously don't know what time it is. Anyone with the sense of a celery stick knows that was a ridiculous statement. Especially when one piece just rips off Dragonball. One Piece brings nothing new to the table but another tracing of generic shounen. And you trying to defend such a post shows that you are the "tool."



Are you letting your nostalgia glasses cloud your judgment? Listen, DB is the most INFLUENTIAL shounen but it is not the BEST shounen by far. It was entertaining but not deep or characterized as One piece. One Piece does not rip off Dragonball at all, it takes inspiration in the only sense as it is about adventures. are you saying there werent any adventure manga before DB? Are there are Devil Fruits type powers in DB? any sort of fighting system resembling OP? Any overarching themes of Government suppression, corruption, justice? What was DB-DBZ about? it was about fighting, adventure, and powerups/powerlevel.

One piece has genuine, interesting, characters that are developed continuously and dynamically, as they grow they change motives. yeah...DBZ doesnt hold a candle.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I took back my comment about Oro being a better villian than Frieza. But for fun...
> 
> It seems as if you're stating the negatives about Orochimaru's villiany, in order to make Frieza out to be the better villian by far. You then went on to state a bunch of positives about Frieza's villiany to "show how much better he is than Oro". Let's not be biased...



Probably because there isn't much to say that's positive about oro other than he probably tapped anko.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 30, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Probably because there isn't much to say that's positive about oro other than he probably tapped anko.


Orochimaru likes little Uchiha boys, not grown women.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 31, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Aren't you the guy that *READS *Bleach?
> 
> 'Nuff said.



Fixed for accuracy.




yami said:


> Are you letting your nostalgia glasses cloud your judgment? Listen, DB is the most INFLUENTIAL shounen but it is not the BEST shounen by far. It was entertaining but not deep or characterized as One piece. One Piece does not rip off Dragonball at all, it takes inspiration in the only sense as it is about adventures. are you saying there werent any adventure manga before DB? Are there are Devil Fruits type powers in DB? any sort of fighting system resembling OP? Any overarching themes of Government suppression, corruption, justice? What was DB-DBZ about? it was about fighting, adventure, and powerups/powerlevel.
> 
> One piece has genuine, interesting, characters that are developed continuously and dynamically, as they grow they change motives. yeah...DBZ doesnt hold a candle.



One Piece is all about adventure and friendships, son. Nothing is dynamic about characters always wanting to be together, party, adventure and accomplishing dreams. Yeah, nothing new here, move on and stop being a hype man.


----------



## Owis (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll look into the continuation later. 

DB was for the most part pretty fun and imaginative for all it's flaws.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 31, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *One Piece is all about adventure and friendships son nothing is dynamic about characters always wanting to be together, party, adventure and at the same time accomplishing their dreams.* Yeah nothing new here move on and stop being a hype man.



Your opinion aside, thats all Op is about ? do you even read it? I hope your just trollin otherwise you sir don't know how to read properly.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuck sake this isn't a One Piece thread .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can we please stop OPtardism here ? 
This is a DB thread


----------



## aionaraP (Oct 31, 2010)

is this confirmed already? if so, can you guys post a link or something? thanks


----------



## KidTony (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ is it also a thread where we should all bow down to the 'awesomeness' of DB and suck Toriyama's cock?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ^^ is it also a thread where we should all bow down to the 'awesomeness' of DB and suck Toriyama's cock?



So if you don't talk about One Piece in a Dragonball thread you're a mindless tard ? 

I hate that every thread turns into HST shit .


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 31, 2010)

It was a long way coming.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So if you don't talk about One Piece in a Dragonball thread you're a mindless tard ?
> 
> I hate that every thread turns into HST shit .



Have you not seen a OPtard in action dude? Most of them can even put narutards to shame. They're annoying, overbearing, defensive elitist opinions are why i rarely stroll into the OP section anymore and why i have to constantly change my OP sets when i see one fanwanking in fear of throwing up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ^^ is it also a thread where we should all bow down to the 'awesomeness' of DB and suck Toriyama's cock?



Liking DB over One Piece means I suck Toriyama's cock?

lol. 

I don't have any opinions on the whole "DB > OP" thing, but I found this hilarious.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ^^ is it also a thread where we should all bow down to the 'awesomeness' of OP and suck Oda's cock?


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 31, 2010)

ban superstars so one piece fanboys don't post ----> success

someone calls one piece shit then the fans argue about it.  not surprising that threads like these get derailed.


----------



## Munak (Oct 31, 2010)

Was there even a Toriyama V.S. Oda debate going on? I was under the impression it was Kishimoto V.S. Toriyama. 

In any case, I won't be reading the next one. Classic DB is good enough for me.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

What the fuck happened here. .


OPtards? .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

KBL said:


> What the fuck happened here. .
> 
> 
> OPtards? .



And the guys who bait them


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 31, 2010)

The OPtrads stormed this place I see...oh well.

I really liked DB, even if only for the enjoyable action scene(greatest example of how to make a series about 80% of nothing but mindless yelling and blowing shit up successful every!) and a few characters.

I don't know of want with this tho.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ^^ is it also a thread where we should all bow down to the 'awesomeness' of DB and suck Toriyama's cock?



Good Lord, have you carved a tunnel in your throat from Oda fellatio?


----------



## Wade (Oct 31, 2010)

Any info about the topic ?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you read the OP?


----------



## Wade (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes. I meant any new info.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 31, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Probably because there isn't much to say that's positive about oro other than he probably tapped anko.



*sigh*

Okay, you're bias is clear as day, so Im not even gonna respond to that one...

Anyway, any news about the new chapters supposedly dropping?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Okay, you're bias is clear as day, so Im not even gonna respond to that one...
> 
> Anyway, any news about the new chapters supposedly dropping?



Oh of course, i'm biased. Its not the fact that maybe the character isn't as good as you think it is. Lets ignore that fact altogether. 


And didn't some OPtard bait everyone in here? He waltzed in and said DBZ was a poor-mans OP and then expected everyone to bend ovah and agree.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 31, 2010)

Flame war seems synonymous with One Piece nowadays.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Whatur people talking about?

Only thing OP has over Dragonball is background story.

The Monster Trio will be the new Saiyans, everyone else will just be their cheerleaders for the arc.

Now can we get back to Dragonball in this thread?


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 31, 2010)

S.A.F;35667027
And didn't some OPtard bait everyone in here? He waltzed in and said DBZ was a poor-mans OP and then expected everyone to bend ovah and agree.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> who cares who started it either way its annoying.  There are just as many op trolls as there are fanboys.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you guys know what's funny? If the creator of One Piece, Oda, was here, he would be defending Dragon Ball with all his might, calling it the best manga ever made and declaring Toriyama a god.


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 1, 2010)

^ cool fanfic.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> who cares who started it either way its annoying.  There are just as many op trolls as there are fanboys.



Yeah, but he came into a thread full of DRAGONBALL FANS claiming that, KNOWING full well that they'd get pissed and respond. Its flamebaiting at its finest. 

Its not like he made the statement and didn't expect people to jump on him. The thread title pretty much is just an announcement for dragonball fans only. If you liked One Piece but didn't like Dragon Ball why the hell would you come and post in such a thread stating said taste while risking starting a flame war?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2010)

Is this thread referring to the game thats being created or some actual manga?


----------



## Superstars (Nov 2, 2010)

Actual manga^


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2010)

*



			From DBO timeline written by Toriyama himself:


No pure-blooded Saiyans remain in the universe, but a day may come when the potential of the Saiyan blood lying dormant in Earthlings will awaken, and their immeasurable power will once again manifest.
		
Click to expand...

*


Yes please..


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty obvious info tbh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2010)

I will read the new one but honestly, I used to love DBZ but now I realize how it is just meh. there are so many superior series .


----------



## nickxcore (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the big news that ViZ was tweeting about was the release of the digital manga iPad app :/


----------



## Blinky (Nov 3, 2010)

I read some thing today that filled in the history between DBZ and DBO on . Some guy on /a/ translated it . Not sure how genuine it is . 



*Spoiler*: __ 





> -Mr. Boo has gotten used to living on Earth and studied humans quite a bit. He found Mr. Satan's dirty magazines and wanted a woman of his own. Due to the steam clouds he produced from declaring wanting to have a girlfriend, he created a female Boo. A year later, they have their first child.
> 
> -Two years later, Mr. Satan retires from fighting and starts up a martial arts school. Pan becomes an instructor the next year, while Mr. Satan has an official movie released two years after called "Satan Legend."
> 
> ...






So I guess if the manga is continued this is what it'll be about .


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2010)

*



			-Five years pass, Goku and Vegeta go missing due to them believing they were growing near their times of dying (old age). Several explosions equal to supernovas are detected within those passing years, believed to be the result of Goku's and Vegeta's final fight.
		
Click to expand...

*

Holy shit..that's a fucking awesome way for Goku and Vegeta's story to end..


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

> -Mr. Boo has gotten used to living on Earth and studied humans quite a bit. He found Mr. Satan's dirty magazines and wanted a woman of his own. Due to the steam clouds he produced from declaring wanting to have a girlfriend, he created a female Boo. A year later, they have their first child







> -Eighteen years later, Pilaf is once again determined to control the Earth







> -One year later, the Red Ribbon Army has once again risen.







> -A year passes and Piccolo notices not only Mira's army, but also Pilaf and the Red Ribbon Army. Piccolo realizes there's no way they stand a chance against this many enemies. People begin gathering the Dragon Balls in an attempt to wish for a savior.



Guess we didn't learn anything from DBGT



> -Trunks is still alive


----------



## iamthewalrus (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll add one more mider:



> New Namek no longer exists.



Wtf? Destroyed again? 

all in all crappy developments just to match up with an MMO that will most likely be horrible.

Give me the goku vegeta fight and I'll forgive you toriyama.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2010)

Weird how that timeline makes no mention of Gohan's book

And when they say "Trunks is still alive" I assume they mean 



Mider T said:


> Guess we didn't learn anything from DBGT



What was there to learn from GT?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2010)

Pilaf outlives most of the cast....seriously?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Weird how that timeline makes no mention of Gohan's book
> 
> And when they say "Trunks is still alive" I assume they mean
> 
> ...



too many wishes with the Dragonballs = bad


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2010)

Supernovas


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, that supernova shit is epic.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 4, 2010)

It's better than what jump is throwing out today.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Wow, that supernova shit is epic.



Manliest way to die. Creating supernovas while having one last fight with your rival. 

Fucking epic.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> too many wishes with the Dragonballs = bad



Well if it's the Evil Dragons you're talking about then they're a non-factor since DBO is indicating that the game-makers and Toriyama are choosing to ignore the events of GT and thus the Dragonballs can make more wishes without such consequences.

If you mean that it's bad storywise that they still rely on the Dragonballs then I kind of agree and will say I liked GT's idea of using them as the last villains even though they screwed it up with some weak dragons.


----------



## Ausar (Nov 4, 2010)

The Goku/Vegeta scene sounds pretty epic-However, with the talk of 'supernovas', why do I envision them fighting in space when they can't breath there? lol Retcon maybe?

Also, I dunno if everyone knows about the , but it does fill in alot of the above events.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 4, 2010)

Wait, so according to this timeline, Goku and Vegeta died when they were around 61 and 66, right?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 4, 2010)

If this happens I will cry manly tears


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Manliest way to die. Creating supernovas while having one last fight with your rival.
> 
> Fucking epic.



I guess that at the end they had their last fight instead of dieing of old age.

I wonder who won?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Ausar said:


> The Goku/Vegeta scene sounds pretty epic-However, with the talk of 'supernovas', why do I envision them fighting in space when they can't breath there? lol Retcon maybe?
> 
> Also, I dunno if everyone knows about the , but it does fill in alot of the above events.



some of the info there conflicts with the one given here.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Majin Buu finally got laid?

LOL at goku and vegeta going out in some "epic" final battle. This is how they should have went in the end of Z. 

But seriously early GT sounds better than most of this stuff.


----------



## Ausar (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> some of the info there conflicts with the one given here.



You mean like, the part about Piccolo wishing for a savior vs. Dende enlisting Time Patrol Trunk's aid against Miira?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 4, 2010)

No Goku & Vegeta I am Disappoint


----------



## Superstars (Nov 4, 2010)

Goku and Vegeta are there they fight in a battle.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2010)

> -Mr. Boo has gotten used to living on Earth and studied humans quite a bit. He found Mr. Satan's dirty magazines and wanted a woman of his own. Due to the steam clouds he produced from declaring wanting to have a girlfriend, he created a female Boo. A year later, they have their first child.







> -Five years pass, Goku and Vegeta go missing due to them believing they were growing near their times of dying (old age). Several explosions equal to supernovas are detected within those passing years, believed to be the result of Goku's and Vegeta's final fight.



Damn, that is so fucking _awesome. _



> -Twenty seven years after Mr. Satan retired from martial arts, he passes away.







> -Four years later, Boo opens up his own theme park called "Boo World." The employees are all Majin.







> -Several years later, a villain named "Mira" arrives on New Namek, demanding their Dragon Balls. The Namekians sense his dangerous energy and attempt to protect themselves as best as they could. Mira's troops begin to destroy Namek; several Namekians escape. Mira has the ability to form an attack similar to Goku's Genki Dama (Spirit Bomb) and launches it on New Namek when the Namekians refuse. New Namek no longer exists.



Destroyed _again? _Jesus.



> -100 years pass and Boo World celebrates its 100th anniversary. Several of Freeza's army still remain on Earth. Twenty years later, a 100 year ceremony is held in memorial of Mr. Satan's passing.-Twenty more years pass, evil Namekians begin to spawn and repopulate. The evil Namekians and regular Namekians conflict with one another thirty two years later.



What the hell is Buu doing during this?



> -Eighteen years later, Pilaf is once again determined to control the Earth



...You are screwing with me. Please don't tell me Pilaf outlives the entire main cast. _Please _don't tell me that



> -One year later, the Red Ribbon Army has once again risen.



. Just _stay d_ead, please?



> -Seven years later, Mira finally arrives on Earth. Piccolo and Dende gather as many fighters as they can to fend of his army.
> 
> -A year passes and Piccolo notices not only Mira's army, but also Pilaf and the Red Ribbon Army. Piccolo realizes there's no way they stand a chance against this many enemies. People begin gathering the Dragon Balls in an attempt to wish for a savior.
> 
> -Year 1000, new heroes (Humans, Namekians and Majin) emerge from all over the world to deal with the situation.



Where the hell is Buu?



> -Trunks is still alive


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

I like how Trunks can live for 1000 years.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 7, 2010)

Trunks did what his father couldn't. Obtain immortality. 
He's gonna be evil right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2010)

After reading this thread, i am alleged to not giving a fuck about a DB continuation in the works.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 7, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> No Goku & Vegeta I am Disappoint



Havent we had enough of Goku and Vegeta? Its bad enough they hogged most of the spotlight all throughout most of the series..we dont need them hogging the spotlight even when they're on their deathbeds.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL Simpsons Poochie ending for Goku and Vegeta FTW!


----------



## Epik High (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm leaning towards apathy when I discovered this particular news/rumor, Toriyama has some delightful releases such as Cross Epoch or Dr. Slump and I deeply enjoyed reading those, but that's honestly about it.

With his admittance that even he was a bit lost when he started the original, I'm not really expecting anything ostentatious.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 7, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I like how Trunks can live for 1000 years.





Fenix Down said:


> Trunks did what his father couldn't. Obtain immortality.
> He's gonna be evil right?


----------



## King Vegeta (Nov 7, 2010)

> -Five years pass, Goku and Vegeta go missing due to them believing they were growing near their times of dying (old age). Several explosions equal to supernovas are detected within those passing years, believed to be the result of Goku's and Vegeta's final fight.


That would be OVER 9000!!!!11!!1! in terms of epicness.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2010)

Fascinating article that some of the DB bashers in here need to read


----------



## Phunin (Nov 9, 2010)

Lolol, I wonder how well this will go. I will automatically give this show at least a week of my time since I am a long time fan of DBZ... but I can't speak for the rest of the population.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Fascinating article that some of the DB bashers in here need to read



Yeah, Toriyama is the boss.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 9, 2010)

So is this gonna be a manga or is it just the MMORPG?


----------



## hehey (Nov 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Fascinating article that some of the DB bashers in here need to read



Im pissed off i swear...

Once upon a time, in a forum far far away thats not this one and in that forums anime/manga section, in a naruto manga thread (and to a lesser extent the Bleach mamga thread), id get into many arguments which my memory now dubs as "The Naruto Wars", anyway, certain arguments involved everyone claiming that the evil all powerful editors were responsible for all of Sasuke's screen time, his power ups, and literally everything else they disliked about the manga at that time ("The Naruto Wars" arguments occurred between the time period of Sasuke killing Orochimaru and his fight with killer bee, and then resurfaced again briefly when he fight Raikage), i of course was against these kinds of thought and thought it was bullshit, "its all Kishimoto, the editors arent writing this manga" i would say, and EVERY SINGLE TIME someone would bring up Dragonball and talk about how Toriyama's evil editors never let him do anything, how they forced him make Goku the main character again in Buu saga and how the Editors forced him to not end the manga after Freeza and Cell, and then they would use those Toriyama examples as evidence of how Kishimoto's editors were clearly doing the same shit to Naruto.... i was unable to make a rebuttal and would usually be defeated in those part of "The Naruto Wars".

And now i find out that all that "the editors were writing Toriytama's manga for him" claims and so called facts were  bullshit... if i could go back in time with this revelation i would pwned in "The Naruto Wars".


----------



## Sito (Nov 9, 2010)

Any news on an actuall Super Saiyan 4? o will it be same as gt to not cuase confusion(tis what people do)


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 9, 2010)

is there any solid evidence for that storyline?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Any news on an actuall Super Saiyan 4? o will it be same as gt to not cuase confusion(tis what people do)



SS4 and DBGT is NOT canon.

And if he goes with the DBO setting,even normal SS1 are the stuff of legends,that's how rare they are.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2010)

lolz Toriyama does a better job winging it than most people on purpose. looking forward to this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 10, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And if he goes with the DBO setting,even normal SS1 are the stuff of legends,that's how rare they are.



In DBO, every human character can attain the transformation. Hell, it's right there in the opening 

So how rare are we talking?

What I wonder about most is how that tournament announcer guy is still the same


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> In DBO, every human character can attain the transformation. Hell, it's right there in the opening
> 
> So how rare are we talking?



Well,due to the Saiyan genes and the ousting of the secrets of Ki manipulation,the general level of the human fighters has skyrocketed,but the upper limit went way,way down.

The only way to actually activate the SSJ1 transformation is to be strong enough and to actually awaken the latent Saiyan genes with a wish from ShenLong.

So SSJ's are really,really rare.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> lolz Toriyama does a better job winging it than most people on purpose. looking forward to this.



You know somethings wrong when i find boo saga more entertaining than the entirety of part 2 naruto and anything in shonen JUMP. (save for hunta hunta)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

Apparently in the latest Jump Bang episode they were talking about DB 2 (and then about Toriyama's one shot), so perhaps the rumor IS true?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently in the latest Jump Bang episode they were talking about DB 2 (and then about Toriyama's one shot), so perhaps the rumor IS true?



  

I liked the Kintoki one-shot BTW.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 15, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Toriyama is just jealous that One Piece has sold more volumes than Dragonball.



Why would he be jealous. One Piece is Dragon Ball Z cutting back on the steroids with pirates.


----------



## Klue (Nov 15, 2010)

DB 2?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2010)

Gohan's grandson fights crabs from deep space.
There, just created whole 400 chapters arc.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2010)

It's true new Dragonball which will be called Dragonball SD:





It will be drawn by Toriyama
*Spoiler*: __ 



*assistant

Dragon Ball SD has been announced by Sheushia to be part of their new CoroCoro audience aimed Jump magazine, Saikyo Jump. The author is none other than Akira Toriyama's assistant, Naho Ooishi, who had previously drew the manga adaptation of the 2008 Jump Super Anime Tour Special (say that 5 times fast). Her new full colour comic will launch December 3, which just so happens to be the date the first chapter of Dragon ball was serialized 26 years ago.*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> It's true new Dragonball which will be called Dragonball SD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohooo!!!

WOHOOOOO!!!

Fuck yeaaaaahhh!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 17, 2010)

No, it's not made by Toriyama.



> The spin-off series will be in color and entitled Dragon Ball SD, and will be created for the magazine by Naho Ooishi



It's just another manga for that stupid magazine for kids. It's probably going to be bad.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> No, it's not made by Toriyama.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just another manga for that stupid magazine for kids. It's probably going to be bad.



Yeah people should have click on the spoiler...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> No, it's not made by Toriyama.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just another manga for that stupid magazine for kids. It's probably going to be bad.



Yeah,just saw that.

Fuck.

Fuck it all..

Edit:

I did NOT click on the goddamned spoiler..should have though..


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Magazine that the new Dragonball manga is on!



omg!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Magazine that the new Dragonball manga is on!
> 
> 
> 
> omg!



But..isn't Jump already made for..kids?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> But..isn't Jump already made for..kids?


Jump is made for kids and teens. This magazine is for kids only


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump is made for kids and teens. This magazine is for kids only



So it will really be just kiddy crap.

All hopes for a Dragon Ball sequel are dashed.

This truly is the end..


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 17, 2010)

Looooooool


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

What a tragic twist of fate .


----------



## Corran (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragonball Super Deformed, shoulda known.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow. This is just bad. How could Toriyama authorize something like this?


----------



## Corran (Nov 17, 2010)

Adagio said:


> Wow. This is just bad. How could Toriyama authorize something like this?



Because it has no real impact on his DragonBall series? It looks like a little comedy thing that will have no plot.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Magazine that the new Dragonball manga is on!
> 
> 
> 
> omg!



Sounds lame..  I know i shouldn't be asking this but are the events publicized here going to be coherent with the canon?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

lol AT trolled his fandom. You guys should hate the fuck tbh. He respects DB about as much as Togashi respects HXH or YYH.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 17, 2010)

lol at people making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 17, 2010)

For kids? 

I'm a 26 years old kid


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 18, 2010)

Wait, so it's going to be a one shot? I guess I'll never get that bad Dragon Ball GT taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmm, the one who is going to do DB SD (which tells about Goku and Kririn's advantures when they were training under Kame Sannin) is the one who did the manga version of Jump Fests 2008's DB special (With Vegeta's younger brothers Turble).

So... a friend of mine thinks he's the perfect man to do DB after Toriyama himself. His art style is the same as Toriyama's when it comes to characters, the backgrounds are slightly less similar.



You can't the same about the one who does the Chopperman


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay... Hitler soon gonna learn about this.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 20, 2010)

FUCK MY LIFEEEEE


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

Little Goku was such a naive and optimistic boy. :33


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 3, 2010)

So this DB SD will cover up _EVERYTHING _from the frist chapters to the saga of majins/namekians/red pants army???? 

It will take a while.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2010)

^Did you even read it?  If anything it's like Path to Power.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Did you even read it?  If anything it's like Path to Power.



Only without all the nice bulma fanservice and badass androids.


----------



## FullmetalRoyMus (Dec 31, 2010)

This is cool but I hope it doesnt follow after gt


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a spin-off I don't see any real reason to bitch


----------



## FullmetalRoyMus (Jan 1, 2011)

What I dont get is that why are OPtards acting like OP is better than DBZ when the only time OP has ever ranked above in is sales, while in actually quality ranking DB beats OP.

Now I prefer OP over DBZ but saying its better than DB is bull.
People Like that guy KidTony who says how we can backup DBZ by only saying '' its a classic''.

@KidTony dude your dumb OPtards like you can only backup OP by saying Op it's so great by sales like ''OP is great is the most sold manga ever its better than any other anime Oda is a god''. And there are tons of reasons on how DBZ is good.


----------



## FullmetalRoyMus (Jan 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed even though I prefer OP over DB I know that OP copied stuff from DB espically when it comes to main cast.

Luffy = Goku
Zoro = Piccolo
Nami = Bulma
Ussop = krillen
Sanji = Yamcha/ or roshi
Chopper = Chiotzu
Robin = Android 18
Franky = Android 16( If your only counting looks and what race they which there both androids.)
Brook = IDK

But OP is more than what your describing it is though.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jan 1, 2011)

kids lets stop this.  I like one piece more than db.  Some people prefer it the other way around.  oh my god the horror...


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 1, 2011)

This is some great news (if it is true).


----------



## Blinky (Jan 1, 2011)

Now why was this thread necro'd ?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

FullmetalRoyMus said:


> Agreed even though I prefer OP over DB I know that OP copied stuff from DB espically when it comes to main cast.
> 
> Luffy = Goku
> Zoro = Piccolo
> ...



Those are some awful comparisons. And you could do that shit with just about any series out there.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 2, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Now why was this thread necro'd ?


Because someone felt the need to make a useless post and tell everyone that OP isn't better than DB.



> This is some great news (if it is true).


It isn't.


----------



## FullmetalRoyMus (Jan 2, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Those are some awful comparisons. And you could do that shit with just about any series out there.



How so the OP main cast are somewhat copies of the ones I listed on the DBZ side.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh wow, you guys actually managed to bring me back to this forum after all these months.

What the heck is wrong with you people, do you leave your brain at the doormat when you enter NF?

1. To all the kids talking about "DBZ": Stop it, the manga is called "Dragonball" and the entity commonly known as "DBZ" is a requiem to a once great series and perhaps my favorite Shounen of all time. Toriyama did screw up royally after the Frieza arc (for obvious reasons) and yet you hail to it as an unreachable masterpiece while neglecting the 100x times more interesting parts like the whole deal with the Red Ribbon army? Just because it's damn influential and probably the first anime you watched after you knew the term doesn't mean it is _TEH BEST!!!!111ololol_. Either read the manga, watch Kai or refer to it as DB like it's supposed to be. 

2. Comparisons to OP are fine, but both should stop being butthurt over every little thing here. 

For reasons mentioned in 1) the people defending DB should accept that DB - while being incredibly influential and a masterpiece for its time - is still old. And as times change, so do art styles, storytelling and pretty much every other aspect you can think of. This doesn't stop old things from being good - Tezuka's works are all very old but still amazing (Adolf, Phoenix, Buddha) - but claiming that newer works can't reach the same level of brilliance Toriyama put our n the 80s is bullshit. In fact, a lot of new manga can although most of them aren't in the Shounen category. DB influenced a whole generation of mangaka with it's storytelling so it's naturally the style of storytelling would adapted and developed further. Stories like FMA, OP, GTO, etc. all feel more fluent as they build on the established style and improve him. They probably won't be as influential as DB, but they indeed manage certain points better than Toriyama back in the days. Also, Toriyama isn't exactly the most creative mangaka arund, just look at his latest one shot and Cowa!.

One Piece fans should also stop being butthurt over obvious fanboys here, is it just me or does this forum mainly attract underage tards who can only think in black & white terms? Yes, One Piece is also influential and in my opinion, the adventure feeling, characterization and world-building is superior to Toriyama, but you have to view within the context of the publishing time. DB was groundbreaking for it's time, One Piece is just developing this formular further. While One Piece is my favorite current running Shounen and certainly unique in its own way, it won't be as influential as DB for some years as the circumstances changed: Internet, pirating manga and a changing society made it much more difficult to reach the same level of popularity as DB. Still, despite pacing issues and the disappointing Whitebeard saga it remains the successor of DB and should be treated as such. They are, as Cross Epoch has proven, equals to a large extent so you all should stop arguing over such small things here.

3) People like Superstars, FullmetalRoyMus and KidTony should leave this forum: Biased reasoning, lame arguments, intellect of a dead dog,provoking shitstorms where ever they appear, etc. You guys are everything that's wrong with anime communities. So should all people who derailed this thread on purpose, have you nothing better to do with your time than arguing over some Shounen? Read Lone Wolf & Cup, Versailles no Bara or some other classics instead. That's way more productive and satisfying anyway.

4. Dragonball SD is disappointing; I don't like this at all. The feeling I usually get from reading Toriyama's works isn't there, the pacing is rushed and the thing is just...average. I actually had hopes that this would provide interesting new characters and would expand the DBverse logically, but this was in vain. Also, the DBO story sounds retarded, but it's an MMO so that's to be expected.

Have fun discussing guys, and thanks in advance for the negs I will get due to your immaturity.
Yes, I am a prick. Deal with it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for bringing up a dying Thread, but I just wanted to ask if anyone knows if it's still continuing or not? I only read one chapter and I never heard anything about it again. It would seem strange for it to end just like that.


----------



## Raptorz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope It is true


----------

